# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سلسلة: الأحاديث المشكلة لآيات القرآن (للشيخ القصير) [متتابع]

## السكران التميمي

(1)هل ينشئ الله تعالى للنار خلقا فيعذبهم فيها؟
المبحث الأولذكر الآيات الواردة في المسألةقال الله تعالى: [إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة].
وقال تعالى: [ولا يظلم ربك أحدا].
وقال تعالى: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا].

المبحث الثانيذكر الحديث الذي يوهم ظاهره التعارض مع الآياتعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "اختصمت الجنة والنار إلى ربهما فقالت الجنة: يا رب ما لها لا يدخلها إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم؟ وقالت النار: يعني أوثرت بالمتكبرين. فقال الله تعالى للجنة: أنت رحمتي. وقال للنار: أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها. قال: فأما الجنة فإن الله لا يظلم من خلقه أحدا، وإنه ينشئ للنار من يشاء، فيلقون فيها فتقول: هل من مزيد ثلاثا، حتى يضع فيها قدمه، فتمتلئ ويرد بعضها إلى بعض، وتقول: قط قط قط" (صحيح البخاري)

المبحث الثالثبيان وجه التعارض بين الآيات والحديثظاهر الآيات الكريمة نفي الظلم عن الله تعالى، وأنه سبحانه لا يعذب أحدا من خلقه إلا بعد الإعذار إليه، وقيام الحجة عليه، وهذا الذي دلت عليه الآيات هو محل إجماع بين العلماء، من تنزيهه سبحانه عن الظلم، أو أن يعذب أحدا بغير ذنب ولا حجة.

المبحث الرابعمسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآيات والحديثللعلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآيات والحديث مسلكان:
الأول: مسلك تضعيف الحديث بهذا اللفظ، والجزم بوقوع الغلط فيه:
حيث ذهب جماعة من الأئمة إلى أن الحديث لا يصح بهذا اللفظ، وأنه مما وقع فيه الغلط من بعض الرواة، حيث انقلب عليه الحديث، فجعل الإنشاء للنار، والصواب أن الإنشاء للجنة، بدليل ما أخرجاه في الصحيحين _ واللفظ للبخاري _ من حديث عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عن همام، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تحاجت الجنة والنار.." فذكر الحديث إلى أن قال: ".. فأما النار فلا تمتلئ حتى يضع رجله فتقول: قط قط قط. فهنالك تمتلئ ويزوى بعضها إلى بعض، ولا يظلم الله عز وجل من خلقه أحدا، وأما الجنة فإن الله عز وجل ينشئ لها خلقا".
نقل الحافظ ابن حجر هذا المذهب: عن أبي الحسن القابسي، وشيخه البلقيني.
وممن جزم بوقوع الغلط في الحديث: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن القيم، والحافظ ابن كثير، وابن الوزير اليماني.
قال أبو الحسن القابسي: (المعروف في هذا الموضع أن الله ينشئ للجنة خلقا؛ وأما النار فيضع فيها قدمه. قال: ولا أعلم في شيء من الأحاديث أنه ينشئ للنار إلا هذا) أهـ.
وقال ابن القيم: (وأما اللفظ الذي وقع في صحيح البخاري في حديث أبي هريرة: "وإنه ينشئ للنار من يشاء، فيلقون فيها فتقول: هل من مزيد"، فغلط من بعض الرواة، انقلب عبه لفظه، والروايات الصحيحة ونص القرآن يرده، فإن الله أخبر أنه يملأ جهنم من إبليس وأتباعه، وأنه لا يعذب إلا من قامت عليه حجته، وكذّب رسله، قال تعالى: [كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير]، ولا يظلم الله أحدا من خلقه). أهـ.
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: (طعن جماعة من العلماء في اللفظة التي جاءت معجمة في صحيح البخاري...)، ثم ذكر الحديث وقال: (فهذا إنما جاء في الجنة؛ لأنها دار فضل، وأما النار فإنها دار عدل، لا يدخلها أحد إلا بعد الإعذار إليه، وقيام الحجة عليه، وقد تكلم جماعة من الحفاظ في هذه اللفظة وقالوا: لعله انقلب على الراوي...) أهـ.

الثاني: مسلك قبول الحديث، والجمع بينه وبين الآيات:
وقد اختلف أصحاب هذا المسلك في الجمع على مذهبين:
الأول: من ذهب قبول الرواية مع توجيهها وصرفها عن ظاهرها:
وهذا رأي الحافظ ابن حجر، حيث قال: (ويمكن التزام أن يكونوا من ذوي الأرواح، ولكن لا يعذبون؛ كما في الخزنة، ويحتمل أن يراد بالإنشاء ابتداء إدخال الكفار النار، وعبر عن ابتداء الإدخال بالإنشاء، فهو إنشاء الإدخال، لا الإنشاء بمعنى ابتداء الخلق؛ بدليل قوله: "فيلقون فيها وتقول: هل من مزيد" وأعادها ثلاث مرات ثم قال: "حتى يضع فيها قدمه فحينئذ تمتلئ"، فالذي يملؤها حتى تقول حسبي هو القدم، كما هو صريح الخبر...) أهـ.
الثاني: مذهب قبول الرواية مطلقا:
وهذا رأي المهلب، حيث يرى أن هذه الرواية حجة لأهل السنة في قولهم: إن لله أن يعذب من لم يكلفه لعبادته في الدنيا؛ لأن كل شيء ملكه، فلو عذبهم لكان غير ظالم لهم.
وتعقب: بأن أهل السنة إنما تمسكوا في ذلك بقوله تعالى: [لا يسئل عما يفعل ويفعل وهم يسئلون]، وبقوله: [ويفعل الله ما يشاء]، وغير ذلك، وهو عندهم من جهة الجواز، وأما الوقوع ففيه نظر.
وممن ذهب إلى قبول الرواية مطلقا: القاضي عياض، والكرماني.
قال القاضي عياض في تعليقه على الرواية: (قال بعض المتعقبين: هذا وهم، والمعروف في الإنشاء إنما هو للجنة. قال القاضي رحمه الله: لا ينكر هذا، وأحد التأويلات التي قدمنا في القدم _ أنهم هم قوم تقدم في علم الله أنه يخلقهم لها _ مطابق للإنشاء، وموافق لمعناه...، ولا فرق بين الإنشاء للجنة أو النار، لكن ذكر القدم بعد ذكر الإنشاء هنا يرجح أني يكون تأويل القدم بخلافه، بمعنى القهر والسطوة، أو قدم جبار وكافر من أهلها كانت النار تنتظر إدخاله إياها بإعلام الله لها، أو الملائكة الموكلين بما أمرهم...) أهـ.
وقال الكرماني في تعليقه على الرواية: (قيل: وهذا وهم من الراوي؛ إذ تعذيب غير العاصي لا يليق بكرم الله تعالى، بخلاف الإنعام على غير المطيع. قال: ولا محذوراً في تعذيب الله من لا ذنب له؛ إذا القاعدة القائلة بالحسن والقبح العقليين باطلة، فلو عذبه لكان عدلاً، والإنشاء للجنة لا ينافي الإنشاء للنار، والله يفعل ما يشاء، فلا حاجة إلى الحمل على الوهم) أهـ.

المبحث الخامسالترجيحالذي يظهر صوابه _ والله تعالى أعلم _ هو القول بضعف الحديث بهذا اللفظ، والجزم بوقوع الغلط فيه.
ويدل على وقوع الغلط فيه وجوه:
الأول: أن الحديث رواه ثلاثة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد روي عنهم من طرق متعددة على الوجه الصحيح،وليس في هذه الطرق ذكر لهذا اللفظ المشكل، مع اتحاد لفظ الحديث في أغلب هذه الأحاديث والطرق، وفيما يلي تفصيل هذه الطرق وبيان ألفاظها:
الأول: حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه:
وقد روي عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
الأول: طريق الأعرج (عبد الرحمن بن هرمز)، عن أبي هريرة، به.
وقد روي عن الأعرج من طريقين:
1- طريق صالح بن كيسان، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة، به.
وهذه الطريق هي التي وقع فيها اللفظ المشكل، وقد تقدم ذكر لفظها في أول المسألة.
2- طريق أبي الزناد (عبد الله بن ذكوان)، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تحاجت النار والجنة فقالت النار: أوثرت بالمتكبرين والمتجبرين. وقالت الجنة: فما لي لا يدخلني إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم وعجزهم؟ فقال الله للجنة: أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي. وقال للنار: أنت عذابي أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي، ولكل واحدة منكم ملؤها. فأما النار فلا تمتلئ، فيضع قدمه عليها فتقول: قط قط. فهنالك تمتلئ ويزوى بعضها إلى بعض". (صحيح مسلم)

الثاني: طريق محمد بن سيرين، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "احتجت الجنة والنار فقالت الجنة: يا رب ما لي لا يدخلني إلا فقراء الناس وسقطهم؟ وقالت النار: ما لي لا يدخلني إلا الجبارون والمتكبرون؟ فقال للنار: أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء. وقال للجنة: أنت رحمتي أصيب بك من أشاء، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها. فأما الجنة فإن الله ينشئ لها ما يشاء، وأما النار فيلقون فيها وتقول: هل من مزيد؛ حتى يضع قدمه فيها، فهنالك تمتلئ ويزوى بعضها إلى بعض وتقول: قط قط قط" (صحيح مسلم، مسند أحمد)

الثالث: طريق همام بن منبه، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تحاجت الجنة والنار، فقالت النار: أوثرت بالمتكبرين والمتجبرين. وقالت الجنة: ما لي لا يدخلني إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم؟ قال الله تبارك وتعالى للجنة: أنت رحمتي، أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي. وقال للنار: إنما أنت عذابي، أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي، ولكل واحدة منهما ملؤها. فأما النار فلا تمتلئ حتى يضع رجله فتقول: قط قط قط. فهنالك تمتلئ ويزوى بعضها إلى بعض، ولا يظلم الله عز وجل من خلقه أحدا، وأما الجنة فإن الله عز وجل ينشئ لها خلقا" (صحيح البخاري)

الثاني: حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه:
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "افتخرت الجنة والنار فقالت النار: أي رب يدخلني الجبابرة والملوك والعظماء والأشراف. وقالت الجنة: أي رب يدخلني الفقراء والضعفاء والمساكين. فقال تبارك وتعالى للنار: أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء. وقال للجنة: أنت رحمتي وسعت كل شيء، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها. فأما النار فيلقى فيها أهلها وتقول: هل من مزيد، حتى يأتيها تبارك وتعالى فيضع قدمه عليها فتزوى وتقول: قدني قدني. وأما الجنة فتبقى ما شاء الله أن تبقى ثم ينشئ الله لها خلقا بما يشاء".

الثالث: حديث أنس رضي الله عنه:
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا يزال يلقى في النار وتقول: هل من مزيد، حتى يضع فيها رب العالمين قدمه، فينزوي بعضها إلى بعض ثم تقول: قد قد بعزتك وكرمك. ولا تزال الجنة تفضل حتى ينشئ الله لها خلقا فيسكنهم فضل الجنة". (متفق عليه)

ويتلخص من مجموع هذه الطرق أن حديث صالح بن كيسان، عن الأعرج حديث منقلب لم يتابع عليه، فأما أبو هريرة فقد تخلص من الوهم برواية الثقات للحديث عنه على الصواب، وكذلك الأعرج فقد رواه عنه أبو الزناد بغير ذكره لتلك الزيادة المنكرة.

الوجه الثاني _ من أدلة وقوع الغلط في الحديث _: أن راوي هذا الحديث المقلوب جعل تنزيه الله تعالى من الظلم عند ذكره الجنة، فأوهم بذلك أن من أدخله الله تعالى الجنة بغير عمل كان ظالما، وهذا من أفحش الخطأ؛ فإن الحور العين والأطفال في الجنة بغير عمل، وهذا هو الموضع الذي لا يسمى ظلما عند أحد من المسلمين، ولا من العقلاء أجمعين، ولا أشار إلى ذلك شيء من القرآن، ولا من السنة، ولا من اللغة، ولا من العرف، وإنما ذكر هذا في النار إشارة إلى التعذيب بغير ذنب هو شأن الظالمين من الخلق، والله تعالى حرم الظلم على نفسه، وجعله بين خلقه محرما.

الوجه الثالث: أن الراوي قد قصر في سياقه للمتن فقال: وقالت النار. ولم يذكر ما قالت، ولا سكت من قوله قالت. قال ابن بطال: (وهو كذلك في جميع النسخ). وذكر هذا الراوي قول الله  تعالى للجنة: أنت رحمتي. ولم يتمم قوله لها: أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي. والنقص في الحفظ والركاكة في الرواية بين على حديثه.

الوجه الرابع: تجنب المحدثين لإخراج هذه الرواية، مثل مسلم والنسائي، مع روايتهما للحديث، ومثل أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده، مع توسعه فيه، وكذلك ابن الجوزي في جمعه أحاديث البخاري ومسلم ومسند أحمد، وكذلك ابن الأثير في جامع الأصول، وهو يعتمد الجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي، والحميدي إنما يترك ما ليس على شرط البخاري مما ذكره في صحيحه

الوجه الخامس: أنه قد ثبت بالنصوص والإجماع أن سنة الله تعالى أنه لا يعذب أحدا بغير ذنب ولا حجة، كما قال تعالى: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا]، وقال: [رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل]، وفي الحديث: "ليس أحد أحب إليه العذر من الله، من أجل ذلك أنزل الكتاب، وأرسل الرسل"، ومن جحد أن هذه سنة الله فقد جحد الضرورة، وإذا تقرر أنها سنة الله تعالى فقد قال تعالى: [فلن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا]، وقال تعالى: [واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم]، وأحسن ما أنزل الله إلينا هو الثناء عليه، وتسبيحه، وتنزيه أفعاله وأقواله، من جميع صفات النقص، فكيف يعدل عن هذا كله _ مع موافقة الرواية الصحيحة له _ إلى رواية ساقطة مغلوطة مقلوبة، زل بها لسان بعض الرواة.

والله تعالى أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا ورسولنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

(2)


في ولد الزنا، وهل عليه من وزر أبويه شيء؟


المبحث الأول


ذكر الآية الواردة في المسألة
قال الله تعالى: [ولا تزر وزر أخرى].


المبحث الثاني


ذكر الأحاديث التي يوهم ظاهرها التعارض مع الآية

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ولد الزنا شر ثلاثة".
وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا يدخل الجنة عاق، ولا مدمن خمر، ولا منان، ولا ولد زنية".
وعن ميمونة بنت سعد مولاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عله وسلم عن ولد الزنا فقال: "لا خير فيه، نعلان أجاهد بهما في سبيل الله أحب إلي من أن أعتق ولد زنا".


المبحث الثالث


بيان وجه التعارض بين الآية والحديث

ظاهر الأحاديث أن ولد الزنا ملوم بفعل أبويه، وأنه بسبب زناهما صار شر الثلاثة، وأنه لا يدخل الجنة، وأنه لا خير فيه، وهذا الظاهر يوهم معارضة الآية؛ التي فيها أن أحدا لا يحمل من إثم غيره شيئا، إلا أن يكون له فيه تسبب، وولد الزنا لا ذنب له في زنا أبويه، ولم يتسبب في زناهما، فكيف جاز أن يلام ويعاقب على فعل ليس له فيه تسبب؟.


المبحث الرابع


مسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآية والأحاديث

أولا: مسالك العلماء في حديث: "ولد الزنا شر الثلاثة":
للعلماء في دفع التعارض بينه وبين الآية مسلكان:
الأول: مسلك قبول الحديث، وتأويله على معنىً لا يعارض الآية:
وعلى هذا المسلك الجمهور من العلماء، وقد اختلفوا في تأويل الحديث على مذاهب:
الأول: أن هذا الشر _ الذي يلحق ولد الزنا _ إنما هو في حال إذا عمل الولد بعمل أبويه.
وهذا التأويل روي من قول سفيان الثوري عند روايته للحديث، وهو اختيار المناوي، والألباني.
وأيد الألباني هذا التأويل بما روي عن عائشة، وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ولد الزنا شر الثلاثة، إذا عمل بعمل أبويه".
قال: (وهذا التفسير، وإن لم يثبت رفعه، فالأخذ به لا مناص منه؛ كي لا يتعارض الحديث مع النصوص القاطعة في الكتاب والسنة أن الإنسان لا يؤاخذ بجرم غيره). أهـ

المذهب الثاني: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قصد بكلامه هذا إنسانا بعينه، كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان مع أذيته له ولد زنا،فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هو شر الثلاثة"، باعتبار أذاه.
وهذا التأويل جاء مرفوعا من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها،فعن عروة قال: بلغ عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أبا هريرة يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ولد الزنا شر الثلاثة"، فقالت: يرحم الله أبا هريرة، أساء سمعا، فأساء إجابة، لم يكن الحديث على هذا، إنما كان رجل يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أما إنه مع ما به ولد زنا"، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هو شر الثلاثة".
واختار هذا التأويل: أبو جعفر الطحاوي، وأبو محمد ابن حزم.
ولأبي جعفر تأول آخر في معنى الحديث حيث قال: (يحتمل أن يكون المراد بالحديث هو من تحقق بالزنا حتى صار غالبا عليه، فيكون بذلك شرا ممن سواه، ممن ليس كذلك). أهـ
وهذا التأويل ذكره أيضا في الجواب على حديث: "لن يدخل الجنة ولد زنية" وسيأتي.

المذهب الثالث: أن شر الأبوين عارض، وولد الزنا نطفة خبيثة، فشره في أصله، وشر الأبوين من فعلهما.
وهذا التأويل قاله ابن القيم؛ فإنه ذكر حديث: "لا يدخل الجنة ولد زنا"، ثم حكى قول ابن الجوزي: إنه معارض لآية: [ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى] ثم قال ابن القيم: (ليست معارضة بها إن صحت فإنه لم يحرم الجنة بفعل والديه، بل لأن النطفة الخبيثة لا يتخلق منها طيب في الغالب، ولا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس طيبة، فإن كانت في هذا الجنس طيبة دخلت الجنة، وكان الحديث من العام المخصوص.
وقد ورد في ذمه أنه شر الثلاثة، وهو حديث حسن، ومعناه صحيح بهذا الاعتبار، فإن شر الأبوين عارض، وهذا نطفة خبيثة، فشره في أصله، وشر الأبوين من فعلهما). أهـ
ويرد على هذا القول: أن النطفة إنما خبثت بفعل الأبوين، والولد المتخلق منها لا ذنب له في خبثها، فكيف يكون خبيثا وهو لم يقصد الخبث، ولم يتسبب فيه؟! وعليه فالإشكال باق ولم يتم دفعه.

المذهب الرابع: أن معنى الحديث أن ولد الزنا شر الثلاثة نسبا.
وهذا تأويل السرخسي حيث قال: (وتأويل الحديث: "شر الثلاثة نسبا" فإنه لا نسب له، أو قال ذلك في ولد زنا بعينه نشأ مريدا، فكان أخبث من أبويه.
قال: وذلك لأن لأولاد الزنا من الحرمة ما لسائر بني آدم، ولا ذنب لهم، وإنما الذنب لآبائهم، كما ذكر عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تتأول في أولاد الزنا: [ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى]. أهـ

المذهب الخامس: أن ولد الزنا إنما يذم لأنه مظنة أن يعمل عملا خبيثا.
وهذا تأويل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال: (وولد الزنا إن آمن وعمل صالحا دخل الجنة، وإلا جوزي بعمله كما يجازى غيره، والجزاء على الأعمال لا على النسب، وإنما يذم ولد الزنا لأنه مظنة أن يعمل عملا خبيثا، كما يقع كثيرا، كما تحمد الأنساب الفاضلة لأنها مظنة عمل الخير، فأما إذا ظهر العمل فالجزاء عليه، وأكرم الخلق عند الله أتقاهم) أهـ

المسلك الثاني: مسلك تضعيف الحديث وعدم قبوله:
وهذا المسلك حكاه ابن عبد البر عن الإمام مالك.
وإليه ذهب أبو بكر الجصاص في كتابه (أحكام القرآن)؛ فإنه حكم على الحديث بالضعف، لشذوذه، ومخالفته للأصول، لكنه في كتابه (الفصول في الأصول) ذهب إلى قبول الحديث مع تأويله، على نحو ما جاء في المذهب الثاني، حيث قال: (وأما حديث أبي هريرة _ في ولد الزنا أنه شر الثلاثة _ فإنما معناه عندنا أنه أشار به إلى أشخاص بأعيانهم، فحكم فيهم بهذا الحكم؛ لعلمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأحوالهم التي يستحقون بها ذلك). أهـ
وممن ذهب إلى تضعيف الحديث: ابن الجوزي؛ فإنه أورده في (العلل المتناهية)، وقال: لا يصح.
وقد جاء عن عائشة، وابن عباس، وابن عمر، ما يدل على معارضتهم للحديث: فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها، أنها كانت إذا قيل لها في ولد الزنا: هو شر الثلاثة، عابت ذلك وقالت: ما عليه من وزر أبويه، قال الله: [ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى]. (سنده صحيح)
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أنه قال في ولد الزنا: لو كان شر الثلاثة لم يتأن بأمه أن ترجم حتى تضعه. (سنده صحيح)
وعن ميمون بن مهران، أنه شهد ابن عمر صلى على ولد زنا فقيل له: إن أبا هريرة لم يصل عليه، وقال: هو شر الثلاثة. فقال ابن عمر: هو خير الثلاثة. (سنده ضعيف)
وروي نحو ذلك عن عكرمة، والشعبي.

ثانيا: مسلك العلماء في حديث: "لا يدخل الجنة ولد زنية":
للعلماء في دفع التعارض بينه وبين الآية مسلكان:
الأول: مسلك قبول الحديث، وتأويله على معنىً لا يعارض الآية:
وقد اختلف أصحاب هذا المسلك في تأويل الحديث على مذاهب:
الأول: أن المراد بالحديث هو من تحقق بالزنا حتى صار غالبا عليه:
وهذا التأويل قال به أبو جعفر الطحاوي، وهو اختيار الألباني.
قال الطحاوي بعد أن ساق الحديث: (هذا الحديث أريد به من تحقق بالزنا وكثر منه حتى صار غالبا عليه، فاستحق بذلك أن يكون منسوبا إليه، فيقال: هو ابن له، كما ينسب المتحققون بالدنيا إليها، فيقال لهم: بنو الدنيا، لعملهم لها، وتحققه بها، وتركهم ما سواها، وكما قد قيل للمتحقق بالحذر: ابن أحذار، وللمتحقق بالكلام: ابن الأقوال، وكما قيل للمسافر: ابن سبيل، وكما قيل للمقطوعين عن أموالهم، لبعد المسافة بينهم وبينها: أبناء السبيل، كما قال الله تعالى في أصناف أهل الزكاة: [إنما الصدقت للفقراء]، حتى ذكر فيهم ابن السبيل...، ومثل ذلك ابن زنية، قيل لمن قد تحقق بالزنا حتى صار بتحققه به منسوبا إليه، وصار الزنا غالبا عليه، أنه لا يدخل الجنة بهذه المكانة التي فيه، ولم يرد به من كان ليس من ذوي الزنا الذي هو مولود من الزنا) أهـ

المذهب الثاني: أن الحديث محمول على الغالب؛ فإن ولد الزنا في الغالب لخباثة نطفته يكون خبيثا لا خير فيه، فلا يعمل عملا يدخل به الجنة.
وهذا التأويل قال به ابن حبان، وهو اختيار الآلوسي.
قال ابن حبان: (معنى نفي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ولد الزنية دخول الجنة _ وولد الزنية ليس عليهم من أوزار آبائهم وأمهاتهم شيء _ أن ولد الزنية على الأغلب يكون أجسر على ارتكاب المزجورات، أراد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ولد الزنية لا يدخل الجنة، جنة يدخلها غير ذي الزنية، ممن لم تكثر جسارته على ارتكاب المزجورات) أهـ

المذهب الثالث: أن المراد بالحديث: أن ولد الزنا لا يدخل الجنة إذا عمل بعمل أبويه.
وهذا التأويل قال به البيهقي، والحافظ ابن حجر، فيما نقله عنه السخاوي.

المذهب الرابع: أن المراد بالحديث: أنه لا يدخل الجنة مع السابقين الأولين.
وهذا التأويل قال به المناوي، قال: (وذلك لأنه يتعثر عليه اكتساب الفضائل الحسنة، ويتيسر له رذائل الأخلاق). أهـ

المذهب الخامس: أن المراد بالحديث: أنه لا يدخل الجنة بعمل أصليه:
بخلاف ولد الرشد؛ فإنه إذا مات طفلا وأبواه مؤمنان ألحق بهما، وبلغ درجتهما بصلاحهما، على ما قال الله تعالى: [والذين ءامنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمن ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم]، وولد الزنا لا يدخل بعمل أصليه، أما الزاني فنسبه منقطع، وأما الزانية فشؤم زناها _ وإن صلحت _ يمنع من وصول بركة صلاحها إليه.
وهذا التأويل قال به الطالقاني.

المذهب السادس: أن الحديث في تغليظ وتشديد على ولد الزنية، تعريضا بالزاني؛ لئلا يورطه في السفاح، فيكون سببا لشقاوة نسمة بريئة.
وهذا التأويل قال به الطيبي، قال: (ومما يؤذن أنه تغليظ وتشديد: سلوك ولد الزنية في قرن العاق والمنان ومدمن الخمر، ولا ارتياب أنهم ليسوا من زمرة من لا يدخل الجنة أبدا). أهـ

المسلك الثاني: مسلك تضعيف الحديث:
حيث ذهب جمع من العلماء إلى أن الحديث لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فوصفه بالإضراب الدارقطنيـ، وضعفه ابن حجر، وحكم عليه بالوضع: ابن الجوزي، والسيوطي، وابن عراق، وابن طاهر، والعجلوني، والشوكاني.

ثالثا: مسالك العلماء في حديث: "نعلان أجاهد بهما في سبيل الله أحب إلي من أعتق ولد زنا":
هذا الحديث لم يصححه أحد من العلماء حسب ما وقفت عليه، وقد تأوله الطحاوي بعد روايته له: بأنه محمول على من تحقق بالزنا حتى صار غالبا عليه.
وتأوله السندي: بأن المراد أن أجر إعتاقه قليل، وذلك لأن الغالب عليه الشر عادة، فالإحسان إليه قليل الأجر، كالإحسان إلى غير أهله.


المبحث الخامس


الترجيح

التحقيق أنه لا يصح في المسألة إلا حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ولد الزنا شر الثلاثة"، وأما بقية الأحاديث فلا يصح منها شيء.
والذي يظهر لي في معنى حديث أبي هريرة: أن ولد الزنا هو شر الثلاثة شؤما بالزنا، وأن معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "شر الثلاثة" أي: أشد الثلاثة تضررا بالزنا، وذلك لأن الأبوين إذا تابا وسترا على نفسيهما فقد اندفعت عنهما معرة الزنا، فلا يعلم أحد بحالهما، وأما الابن فلا يزال شؤم الزنا يلاحقه طيلة حياته، فهو معروف بين الناس بأنه ولد زنا، ولا يستطيع بحال أن يتخلص من ذلك، ومن هذا الباب أصبح شر الثلاثة، أي: شر الثلاثة شؤما بالزنا، وهذا لمعنى لا يلزم منه أن يكون ابن الزنا ملوما بزنا أبويه، أو أنه يعاقب على ذلك، بل هو بريء كل البراءة من إثم أبويه، وإذا كان صالحا لم يلحقه من شؤم الزنا إلا وصفه به، ولا يلحقه من إثم أبويه شيء.
وقد جاء في السنة إطلاق الشر على الضرر، وإن لم يكن الموصوف به آثما أو ملاما عليه، فعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار، وقد أنزلت عليه: [والمرسلات عرفا] فنحن نأخذها من فيه رطبة، إذ خرجت علينا حية فقال: اقتلوها، فابتدرناها لنقتلها، فسبقتنا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وقاها الله شركم كما وقاكم شرها".
ففي هذا الحديث تسمية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مبادرة الصحابة لقتل الحية شرا، وليس في وصفه صلى الله عليه وسلم لفعلهم بالشر ما يدل على كراهته له أو تحريمه، وإنما سماه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرا باعتبار الضرر الذي يلحق بالحية؛ لا باعتبار أن الفعل شؤم، أو أن فاعله آثم. والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(3)في رؤية الإنس للجن
المبحث الأولذكر الآية الواردة في المسألةقال الله تعالى: [يبني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطن كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوءاتهما إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم إنا جعلنا الشيطين أولياء للذين لا يؤمنون].

المبحث الثانيذكر الحديث الذي يوهم ظاهره التعارض مع الآيةعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن عفريتا من الجن تفلت عليّ البارحة؛ ليقطع علي الصلاة؛ فأمكنني الله منه، فأردت أن أربطه إلى سارية من سواري المسجد حتى تصبحوا وتنظروا إليه كلكم، فذكرت قول أخي سليمان: [رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي].

المبحث الثالثبيان وجه التعارض بين الآية والحديثظاهر الآية الكريمة نفي رؤية الإنس للجن، وأما الحديث ففيه إثبات الرؤية، وهذا يوهم خلاف الآية.

المبحث الرابعمسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآية والحديثاختلف العلماء في إمكان رؤية الإنس للجن على مذهبين:
الأول: إمكان رؤية الإنس للجن.
وهذا مذهب أهل السنة، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في تأويل الآية، والجمع بينها وبين الحديث، على أقوال:
الأول: أن الآية محمولة على الأعم الأغلب، وليس المراد نفي رؤيتهم مطلقا؛ حيث إن الغالب هو عدم رؤيتهم من قِبَل الإنس، ولكن لا مانع من رؤيتهم في بعض الأحيان، كما وقع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهذا رأي: الخطابي، والبغوي، والقاضي عياض، وأبي العباس القرطبي، والنووي، وابن رجب، والآلوسي.
القول الثاني: أن المراد في الآية نفي رؤيتنا لهم في الحال التي يروننا فيها، وليس في الآية ما يفيد نفي رؤيتنا لهم مطلقا؛ إذ المستفاد منها أن رؤيتهم إيانا مقيدة من هذه الحيثية، فلا نراهم في وقت رؤيتهم لنا فقط، ويجوز رؤيتنا لهم في غير ذلك الوقت.
وهذا رأي: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والكرماني، وابن حجر، والهيتمي، والشوكاني.
قال الشوكاني: (وقد استدل جماعة من أهل العلم بهذه الآية على أن رؤية الشياطين غير ممكنة، وليس في الآية ما يدل على ذلك، وغاية ما فيها: أنه يرانا من حيث لا نراه، وليس فيها أنا لا نراه أبدا؛ فإن انتفاء الرؤية منا له في وقت رؤيته لنا لا يستلزم انتفاءها مطلقا).
واعترض: بأن في حديث أبي هريرة رؤية الاثنين، بعضهم لبعض، في آن واحد، وليس فيه ما ذكر من التفصيل.

القول الثالث: أن رؤيتهم على طبيعتهم وصورهم الأصلية التي خلقوا عليها ممتنعة؛ لظاهر الآية، لكن إذا تشكلوا في غير صورهم أمكن رؤيتهم، وعليه تحمل الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في المسألة.
ذكر هذا القول: القاضي عياض.
وهو اختيار: الحافظ ابن حجر، والعيني.
واعترض عليه النووي قائلا: (هذه دعوى مجردة؛ فإن لم يصح لها مستند؛ فهي مردودة).

القول الرابع: أن رؤيتهم على صورهم التي خلقوا عليها هو مما اختص به الأنبياء عليهم السلام، وهو من معجزاتهم، وعليه تحمل الآية، وأما سائر الناس فلا يمكنهم رؤيتهم إلا إذا تشكلوا في غير صورهم التي خلقوا عليها.
وهذا رأي: ابن بطال، والنحاس، وابن عاشور.
قال ابن بطال: (رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم للعفريت هو مـما خص به، كما خص برؤية الـملائكة، وقد أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جبريل عليه السلام له ستمائة جناح، ورأى النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشيطان فـي هذه اللـيلة، وأقدره الله علـيه لتـجسمه؛ لأن الأجسام مـمكن القدرة علـيها، ولكنه ألقـى فـي روعه ما وُهِبَ سلـيمان عليه السلام فلـم ينفذ ما قوي علـيه من حبسه رغبة عما أراد سلـيمان الانفراد به، وحرصاً علـى إجابة الله تعالـى دعوته، وأما غير النبـي من الناس فلا يمكن منه، ولا يرى أحد الشيطان علـى صورته غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لقوله تعالـى: [إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم]، لكنه يراه سائر الناس إذا تشكل فـي غير شكله، كما تشكل الذي طعنه الأنصاري حين وجده فـي بـيته علـى صورة حية فقتله فمات الرجل به، فبـين النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله: "إن بالـمدينة جناً قد أسلـموا، فإذا رأيتم من هذه الهوام شيئاً فآذنوه ثلاثاً؛ فإن بدا لكم بعد ذلك فاقتلوه، فإنما هو شيطان".

القول الخامس: أن رؤية الجن ممتنعة مطلقا إلا لنبي، أو في زمن نبي.
وهذا رأي: ابن حزم، حيث قال: (وهم يروننا ولا نراهم، قال الله تعالى: [إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم]...، وإذا أخبرنا الله عز وجل أننا لا نراهم، فمن ادعى أنه يراهم أو رآهم فهو كاذب، إلا أن يكون من الأنبياء عليهم السلام فذلك معجزة لهم، كما نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تفلت عليه الشيطان ليقطع عليه صلاته قال: "فأخذته فذكرت دعوة أخي سليمان، ولولا ذلك لأصبح موثقا يراه أهل المدينة" أو كما قال عليه السلام، وكذلك في رواية عن أبي هريرة للذي رأى؛ إنما هي معجزة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا سبيل إلى وجود خبر يصح برؤية جن بعد موت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما هي منقطعات، أو عمن لا خير فيه) أهـ.
ونقل عن الإمام الشافعي أنه قال: (من زعم من أهل العدالة أنه يرى الجن أبطلت شهادته؛ لأن الله عز وجل يقول: [إنه يركم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم]، إلا أن يكون نبيا).

القول السادس: أن الآية خارجة مخرج التمثيل لدقيق مكر الشيطان وخفي حيله، وليس المقصود منها نفي الرؤية حقيقة.
ذكره الآلوسي في تفسيره احتمالا آخر في الجمع، ولا يخفى بعده، بل هو من التفسير الإشاري المخالف لظاهر القرآن الكريم.
أدلة هذا المذهب:
استدل القائلون بإمكان الرؤية _ وهم أهل السنة _ بأدلة منها:
الدليل الأول: حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه الوارد في المسألة.
الدليل الثاني: قصة أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مع الشيطان، وقد رآه أبو هريرة في صورة مسكين على هيئة إنسان، وهذا يدل على أن الشياطين والجن يتشكلون في غير صورهم.
الدليل الثالث: أن الله تعالى نص في كتابه على عمل الجن لسليمان عليه السلام ومخاطبتهم له، في قوله تعالى: [قال عفريت من الجن أنا ءاتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك وإني عليه لقوي أمين]، ومثل هذا لا ينكر مع تصريح القرآن بذلك، وثبوت الأحاديث الصحيحة.

المذهب الثاني: نفي إمكان رؤية الجن مطلقا، لا لنبي، ولا لغيره.
وهذا مذهب المعتزلة، وبعض الأشاعرة.
وبه قال الزمخشري، والفخر الرازي.
قال الزمخشري بعد أن أورد الآية: (وفيه دليل بين أن الجن لا يرون، ولا يظهرون للإنس، وأن إظهارهم أنفسهم ليس في استطاعتهم، وأن زعم من يدعي رؤيتهم زور ومخرقة) أهـ.
وقال الفخر الرازي: (قوله تعالى: [من حيث لا ترونهم] يدل على أن الإنس لا يرون الجن؛ لأن قوله: [من حيث لا ترونهم] يتناول أوقات الاستقبال من غير تخصيص، قال بعض العلماء: ولو قدر الجن على تغيير صور أنفسهم بأي صورة شاءوا وأرادوا لوجب أن ترتفع الثقة عن معرفة الناس، فلعل هذا الذي أشاهده واحكم عليه بأنه ولدي أو زوجتي جني صور نفسه بصورة ولدي أو زوجتي، وعلى هذا التقدير يرتفع الوثوق عن معرفة الأشخاص) أهـ.

المبحث الخامسالترجيح
الذي يظهر صوابه والله تعالى أعلم؛ هو إمكان رؤية الإنس للجن، وأن الآية محمولة على نفي رؤيتهم على الهيئة التي خلقوا عليها، لكن إذا تشكلوا في صور أخرى من إنسان أو حيوان أمكن رؤيتهم، وعليه فتكون الآية مقيدة بمنع رؤيتهم في حال دون حال، وتلك الحال هي هيئتهم التي خلقوا عليها.
يدل على هذا الاختيار:
1- ما ذكر في المسألة من الأحاديث، والتي فيها رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم.
2- وما ورد من رؤية بعض الصحابة لهم على صورة إنسان، أو حيوان، وهذا يدل على أنهم لا يرون على هيئتهم التي خلقوا عليها، لكن إذا تشكلوا في صور أخرى أمكن رؤيتهم.
3- أنه لم ينقل أن أحدا رآهم على هيئتهم التي خلقوا عليها، لا في حديث، ولا في أثر، على حين تعددت الوقائع برؤيتهم في صور أخرى، فدل على صحة ما قلناه.
4- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (وأما رؤية كثير من الناس للجن حال الصرع وغير الصرع؛ فهذا أكثر وأشهر من أن يذكر...، وقد اتفق أئمة الإسلام على وجود الجن، وقد رآهم غير واحد من الناس، وخاطبوهم...) أهـ.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(4)في مستقر أرواح الكفار
المبحث الأولذكر الآية الواردة في المسألةقال الله تعالى: [إن الذين كذبوا بأياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط وكذلك نجزي المجرمين].

المبحث الثانيذكر الحديث الذي يوهم ظاهره التعارض مع الآيةعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: كان أبو ذر رضي الله عنه يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "...، فذكر حديث الإسراء بطوله، ثم ذكر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فلما جئت إلى السماء الدنيا قال جبريل لخازن السماء: افتح. قال: من هذا؟ قال: هذا جبريل. قال: هل معك أحد؟ قال: نعم، معي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقال: أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم. فلما فتح علونا السماء الدنيا؛ فإذا رجل قاعد، على يمينه أسودة، وعلى يساره أسودة؛ إذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل يساره بكى، فقال: مرحبا بالنبي الصالح، والابن الصالح. قلت لجبريل: من هذا؟ قال: هذا آدم، وهذه الأسودة عن يمينه وشماله نسم بنيه؛ فأهل اليمين منهم أهل الجنة، والأسودة التي عن شماله أهل النار، فإذا نظر عن يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى ...".

المبحث الثالثبيان وجه التعارض بين الآية والحديثظاهر الآية الكريمة أن أرواح الكفار لا تفتح لها أبواب السماء، وأما الحديث الشريف ففيه أن أرواح الكفار على يسار أدم عليه السلام، وهذا يوهم كونها في السماء الدنيا، وهو خلاف الآية.
وقد جاء في السنة ما يؤكد معنى الآية، فعن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة، نزل إليه من السماء ملائكة سود الوجوه، معهم المسوح، فيجلسون منه مد البصر، ثم يجيء ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه؛ فيقول: أيتها النفس الخبيثة، أخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب. قال: فتفرق في جسده؛ فينتزعها كما ينتزع السفود من الصوف المبلول، فيأخذها؛ فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها تلك المسوح، ويخرج منها كأنتن ريح جيفة وجدت على وجه الأرض، فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون بها على ملأ من الملائكة إلا قالوا: ما هذه الروح الخبيثة؟ فيقولون: فلان بن فلان، بأقبح أسمائه التي كان يسمى بها في الدنيا، حتى ينتهى به إلى السماء الدنيا، فيستفتحون له فلا يفتح له، ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: [لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط] فيقول الله عز وجل: اكتبوا كتابه في سجين، في الأرض السفلى، فتطرح روحه طرحا، ثم قرأ: [ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوى به الريح في مكان سحيق].

المبحث الرابعمسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآية والحديثلم يتجاوز العلماء في هذه المسألة مسلك الجمع بين الآية والحديث، وقد اختلفوا في الجمع على مذهبين:
الأول: أن آدم عليه السلام كان ينظر إلى نسم بنيه عن يمينه وشماله، ونسم بنيه مستقرة في مستقرها، فنسم المؤمنين في الجنة، في عليين، ونسم الكافرين في سجين، في الأرض السفلى، وليس معنى الحديث أنها عند آدم في السماء الدنيا.
وهذا مذهب: القاضي عياض، وابن رجب، وابن القيم، والحافظ ابن حجر، والعيني، والمناوي، والآلوسي.
واستدلوا له:
1- بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى الجنة والنار في صلاة الكسوف، وهو في الأرض، وليست الجنة في الأرض.
2- ورآهما ليلة الإسراء في السماء، وليست النار في السماء.
3- وبأن حديث الإسراء قد روي بلفظ آخر، وفيه ما يؤيد هذا القول، ويزيل الإشكال عن الحديث؛ فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ...، فذكر حديث الإسراء بطوله، وفيه: "فاستفتح جبريل، فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل. قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. قالوا: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم. قالوا: حياه الله من أخ وخليفة، فنعم الأخ ونعم الخليفة ونعم المجيء جاء، فدخل فإذا بشيخ جالس تام الخلق لم ينقص من خلقه شيء كما ينقص من خلق البشر، عن يمينه باب يخرج منه ريح طيبة، وعن شماله باب تخرج منه ريح خبيثة، إذا نظر إلى الباب الذي عن يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر إلى الباب الذي عن يساره بكى وحزن، فقال: يا جبريل، من هذا الشيخ؟ وما هذان البابان؟ قال: هذا أبوك آدم، وهذا الباب الذي يمينه باب الجنة، إذا رأى من يدخله من ذريته ضحك واستبشر، وإذا نظر لإلى الباب الذي عن شماله _ باب جهنم  من يدخله من ذريته _ بكى وحزن".

المذهب الثاني: أن الأرواح التي رآها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن يمين آدم وشماله إنما هي أرواح بنيه التي لم تخلق أجسادهم بعد.
ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر وجها آخر في الجمع. ثم رجع عنه واستقر رأيه على القول الأول.

المبحث الخامسالترجيحالذي يظهر صوابه والله أعلم هو القول الأول، وأن معنى الحديث: أن آدم عليه السلام كان ينظر إلى نسم بنيه وهم في منازلهم من الجنة أو النار، وهذا القول لا يلزم منه أن يكون النار في السماء، إذ من الممكن رؤيتها وهي في الأرض، كما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهر النيل والفرات ليلة أسري به، وهو في السماء، وقد ذكر أصحاب هذا القول رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم للنار وهو في السماء، ورؤيته للجنة وهو في الأرض، وهذا كله يدل على أن رؤية الشيء في مكان ما لا يستلزم أن يكون ذلك المكان ظرفا للمرئي، ومن ذلك رؤية آدم عليه السلام لنسم بنيه وهو في السماء، فإنه لا يلزم منه أن تكون السماء ظرفا لما رآه، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(5)في قصة هاروت وماروت
المبحث الأولذكر الآية الواردة في المسألةقال الله تعالى: [واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون].

المبحث الثانيذكر الحديث المشكل الوارد في تفسير الآيةعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: أنه سمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن آدم عليه السلام لما أهبطه الله تعالى إلى الأرض قالت الملائكة: أي رب أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك؟ قال: إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون. قالوا: ربنا نحن أطوع لك من بني آدم. قال الله تعالى للملائكة: هلموا ملكين من الملائكة، حتى نهبطهما إلى الأرض، فننظر كيف يعملان؟ قالوا: ربنا هاروت وماروت. فأهبطا إلى الأرض، ومثلت لهما الزهرة، امرأة من أحسن البشر، فجاءتهما فسألاها نفسها، فقالت: لا والله حتى تتكلما بهذه الكلمة من الإشراك. فقالا: والله لا نشرك بالله شيئا أبدا. فذهبت عنهما، ثم رجعت بصبي تحمله، فسألاها نفسها، فقالت: لا والله، حتى تقتلا هذا الصبي. فقالا: لا والله لا نقتله أبدا. فذهبت، ثم رجعت بقدح خمر تحمله فسألاها نفسها، فقالت: لا والله حتى تشربا هذا الخمر. فشربا فسكرا فوقعا عليها وقتلا الصبي، فلما أفاقا قالت المرأة: والله ما تركتما شيئا مما أبيتماه علي إلا قد فعلتماه حين سكرتما، فخيرا بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة؛ فاختارا عذاب الدنيا".

المبحث الثالثبيان وجه الإشكال في الحديثظاهر الحديث الوارد في تفسير الآية أن الله تعالى أنزل إلى الأرض ملكين، وهما (هاروت) و (ماروت)، وأنهما عصيا الله تعالى، فشرا الخمر، وحكما بالزور، وقتلا النفس المحرمة، وزنيا، وهذا الظاهر مشكل، لما فيه من القدح بعصمة الملائكة عليهم السلام والتي قررها القرآن الكريم في غير ما آية؛ كقوله تعالى: [ومن عنده لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون * يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون]، وقوله تعالى :[لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون].

المبحث الرابعمسالك العلماء في دفع الإشكال الوارد في الحديثللعلماء في دفع الإشكال الوارد في الحديث مسلكان:
الأول: مسلك تضعيف الحديث:
ويرى أصحاب هذا المسلك أن الحديث المروي في قصة هاروت وماروت هو من الإسرائيليات المتلقفة عن مسلمة أهل الكتاب، وأن رفعه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطأ من قبل بعض الرواة، إذ الصواب وقفه على كعب الأحبار، وهو مما أخذه من كتب بني إسرائيل.
وعلى هذا المسلك عامة العلماء، من مفسرين ومحدثين، وممن قال به:
ابن أبي حاتم، وابن حزم، والبيهقي، وابن العربي، والقاضي عياض، والقاضي ابن عطية، وابن الجوزي، والفخر الرازي، والخازن، وأبو عبد الله القرطبي، والبيضاوي، وأبو حيان، والحافظ ابن كثير، وابن رجب، وأبو السعود، والثعالبي، والآلوسي، والقاسمي، وابن عاشور، والألباني.
قال القاضي عياض: (اعلم أكرمك الله أن هذه الأخبار لم يرو منها شيء لا سقيم ولا صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس هو شيئا يؤخذ بقياس، والذي منه في القرآن اختلف المفسرون في معناه، وأنكر ما قال بعضهم فيه كثير من السلف، وهذه الأخبار من كتب اليهود وافترائهم، كما نص الله أول الآيات، من افترائهم بذلك على سليمان، وتكفيرهم إياه). أهـ
وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي بعد أن أورد القصة من طريق ابن عمر: (هذا كله ضعيف، وبعيد عن البن عمر وغيره، لا يصح منه شيء؛ فإنه قول تدفعه الأصول في الملائكة، الذين هم أمناء الله على وحيه، وسفراؤه إلى رسله). أهـ
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: (وقد روي في قصة هاروت وماروت، عن جماعة من التابعين، كمجاهد، والسدي، والحسن البصري، وقتادة، وأبي العالية، والزهري، والربيع بن أنس، ومقاتل بن حيان، وغيرهم، وقصها خلق من المفسرين، من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، وحاصلها راجع في تفصيلها إلى أخبار بني إسرائيل؛ إذ ليس فيها حديث مرفوع صحيح متصل الإسناد إلى الصادق المصدوق المعصوم، الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى، وظاهر سياق القرآن إجمال القصة من غير بسط ولا إطناب، فنحن نؤمن بما ورد في القرآن، على ما أراده الله تعالى، والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال). أهـ
واستدل أصحاب هذا المسلك على بطلان القصة بأدلة؛ منها:
1- قول الله تعالى: [ما ننزل الملائكة إلا بالحق]، حيث قطع الله عز وجل أن الملائكة لا تنزل إلا بالحق، وليس شرب الخمر، ولا الزنا، ولا قتل النفس المحرمة من الحق، بل كل ذلك من الباطل.
2- قوله تعالى: [وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون * ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون]، حيث أبطل الله عز وجل أنه يمكن ظهور ملك إلى الناس إلا إلى الأنبياء.
3- قوله تعالى: [وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا * يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين]، حيث قرن عز وجل نزول الملائكة في الدنيا برؤيته عز وجل فيها، فدل على أن نزولهم في الدنيا إلى غير الأنبياء ممتنع البتة لا يجوز، وأن من قال ذلك فقد قال حجرا محجورا].
4- قوله تعالى: [لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون]، وقوله تعالى: [وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا سبحانه بل عباد مكرمون * لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون]، وهذا صريح في براءتهم عن المعاصي، وكونهم متوقفين في كل الأمور، إلا بمقتضى الأمر والوحي.
5- أنه تعالى حكى عنهم أنهم يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون، ومن كان كذلك امتنع صدور المعصية منه.

المسلك الثاني: مسلك قبول الحديث وتصحيحه:
حيث ذهب بعض العلماء إلى تصحيح الحديث وقبوله، إلا أنهم لم يجيبوا عن الإشكال الوارد فيه، ومن هؤلاء:
ابن حبان، وأبو بكر الهيثمي، والحافظ ابن حجر، والسيوطي، وابن حجر الهيتمي، والمناوي.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (وقصة هاروت وماروت جاءت بسند حسن، من حديث ابن عمر، في مسند أحمد، وأطنب الطبري في إيراد طرقها، بحيث يقضي بمجموعها على أن للقصة أصلا، خلافا لمن زعم بطلانها). أهـ
وقال: (له طرق كثيرة، جمعتها في جزء يكاد الواقف عليه يقطع بوقوع هذه القصة، لكثرة طقه الواردة فيها، وقوة مخارج أكثرها). أهـ
وقال السيوطي في اللآلئ المصنوعة: (وقد وقفت على الجزء الذي جمعه فوجدته أورد فيه بضعة عشر طريقا، أكثرها موقوفا، وأكثرها من تفسير ابن جرير، وقد جمعت أنا طرقها في التفسير المسند وفي التفسير المأثور فجاءت نيفا وعشرين طريقا، ما بين مرفوع وموقوف). أهـ

المبحث الخامسالترجيحالذي يظهر صوابه والله تعالى أعلم أن الحديث لا يصح رفعه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن رفعه خطأ من بعض الرواة، والأصح أنه مما أخذه الصحابة عن مسلمة أهل الكتاب، ككعب الأحبار، وغيره، ومما يؤكد ذلك:
1- أنه قد ورد في بعض طرق حديث ابن عمر وقف القصة على كعب الأحبار، وهذا مما يؤكد وقوع الوهم من بعض الرواة في رفعها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن مدار الحديث راجع إلى نقل كعب الأحبار عن كتب بني إسرائيل.
2- أن الطرق التي جاء الحديث فيها مرفوعا كلها ضعيفة، ولا يصح منها شيء.
3- أن الحديث رواه عدد من الصحابة غير ابن عمر ولم يصرح أحد منهم برفعه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
4- أن في القصة من الغرابة ما يؤكد كونها من قصص بني إسرائيل، وبيان ذلك من وجوه:
الأول: أن الملكين خيرا بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، وذلك فاسد؛ لأن الله تعالى لا يخير من أشرك به، ولأنهما إن كانت قد صحت توبتهما فلا عقوبة عليهما.
الوجه الثاني: أنه جاء في بعض طرق الحديث أن المرأة لما فجرت صعدت إلى السماء وصارت كوكبا، فكيف يعقل أنها تصعد إلى السماء وتصير كوكبا لمجرد أنها فجرت.
فبان بهذه الوجوه ضعف الحديث وبطلانه، وأنه لا يصح رفعه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبوسلمى

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأعانكم وسددكم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

(6)في خراب ذي السويقتين للكعبة
المبحث الأولذكر الآيات الواردة في المسألةقال الله تعالى: [أولم نمكن لهم حرما ءامنا يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء رزقا من لدنا ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون].
وقال تعالى: [أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما ءامنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله يكفرون].

المبحث الثانيذكر الحديث الذي يوهم ظاهره التعارض مع الآياتعن أي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يخرب الكعبة ذو السويقتين من الحبشة".

المبحث الثالثبيان وجه التعارض بين الآيات والحديثظاهر الآيات الكريمة أن الله تعالى جعل بيته وحرمه آمنا من تسلط الأعداء عليه، وهذا الأمن ظاهره استغراق الأزمنة كلها؛ فلا يستطيع أحد الاعتداء عليه على مر العصور والدهور، وأما الحديث الشريف ففيه تخريب ذي السويقتين للبيت، وهذا يوهم معارضة الآيات.

المبحث الرابعمسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآيات والحديثلم يتجاوز العلماء في هذه المسألة مسلك الجمع بين الآيات والحديث، وقد اختلفوا في الجمع على مذاهب:
الأول: أن الله تعالى جعل الحرم آمنا باعتبار غالب الأوقات، ووعده تعالى بالأمن لا يلزم منه أن يكون دائما في كل الأوقات، بل إذا حصلت له حرمة وأمن في وقت ما صدق عليه هذا اللفظ، وصح المعنى، ولا يعارضه ارتفاع ذلك المعنى في وقت آخر.
وهذا مذهب أبي العباس القرطبي، والعيني، والملا علي القاري.

المذهب الثاني: أن المراد بالآيات جعله آمنا إلى قرب قيام الساعة وخراب الدنيا؛ حيث لا يبقى في الأرض أحد يقول الله الله، كما ثبت ذلك في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى لا يقال في الأرض الله الله"، فإذا كان قرب قيام الساعة سلط ذو السويقتين على الكعبة، والذي يكون بخرابه لها خراب العالم، وهذا الوقت الذي يكون فيه خراب العالم ليس في الآية ما يدل على استمرار الأمن فيه.
وهذا مذهب القاضي عياض، والنووي، والخازن، والحافظ ابن حجر، والمناوي، والسفاريني.
ويؤيد هذا المذهب ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن البيت بعد هدم ذي السويقتين له لا يعمر بعده أبدا.

المذهب الثالث: أن وعده تعالى بأمن بيته مقيد بعدم استحلال أهله له، فإذا وقع الاستحلال ارتفع هذا الوعد، فيكون عندئذ خراب ذي السويقتين له.
وهذا القيد جاء في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لن يستحل البيت إلا أهله، فإذا استحلوه فلا يسأل عن هلكة العرب، ثن تأتي الحبشة فيخربونه خرابا لا يعمر بعده أبدا".
أشار لهذا المذهب الحافظ ابن حجر، وجعله وجها في الجمع بين الآيات والحديث، وهو اختيار محمد بن عبد الرسول البرزنجي.

المذهب الرابع: أن عموم الآيات مخصوص بقصة ذي السويقتين، فلا تعارض بين النصين.
وهذا مذهب ابن بطال، وأشار إليه القاضي عياض، والنووي.

المذهب الخامس:  أن المراد بالآيات أمن أهل البيت لا أمن ذات البيت، وعليه فلا تعارض بين الآيات والحديث؛ لأن الحديث إنما فيه خراب البيت لا هلاك أهله.
أشار لهذا المذهب الخازن في تفسيره، ولا يخفى أن هذا القيد لم يأت به دليل حتى يصار إليه.

المبحث الخامسالترجيحالذي يظهر صوابه والله تعالى أعلم أن المراد بالآيات جعل الحرم آمنا إلى قرب قيام الساعة وخراب الدنيا، ذلك أن خراب البيت كائن لا محالة عند خراب العالم بأجمعه، إلا أن الله تعالى جعل خرابه على يد ذي السويقتين لحكمة أرادها سبحانه، وهو وقت خرابه لا حاجة للأمن فيه، إذ ليس هناك عامر للبيت من المؤمنين حتى يكون هناك حاجة للمن، وعليه فإن الأمن الموعود في الآيات إنما هو في حال عمارة البيت بأهله من المؤمنين، فإذا اندرس المؤمنون في آخر الزمان كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك؛ أصبح البيت مهجورا لا عامر له، وحينئذ يقع خراب ذي السويقتين له، والذي يكون مؤذنا بنهاية هذا العالم، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## السكران التميمي

وإياك يا (أبا الحسين) ورحم أحياءك وأمواتك آمين

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

بارك الله فيك ونفع بجهدك.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(7)(في مصير أهل الفترة، ومن في حمكهم) 
تجد البحث في المرفقات؛ وذلك لضخامته
(نفيس جدا)

[لا تنسوا الدعاء بوركتم]

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيك جهد رائع..حكاية المذاهب  فيها بعض التطويل ذلك ان بعضها يرجع الى بعض ...و كذلك أحب ان اسأل هل اعتمدت كتب تأويل الحديث و مختلفه في البحث ؟؟؟ و أسجل اعجابي مرة أخرى بالمجهود المنظم و الأنيق

----------


## السكران التميمي

وفيك بارك أخي الفاضل (ابن الرومية)، وأشكرك على ما تفضلت به رعاك الله.

وبالنسبة لحكاية الأقوال؛ فهي وإن بدى فيها تداخل من الوهلة الأولى لكنها عند التدقيق مختلفة فيما بينها، ومما أدى إلى توهم التداخل؛ هو الردود على الأدلة، فقد يستفيد أهل قول من رد أصحاب القول الآخر، وهكذا.

وأما بالنسبة للمراجع؛ فقد حرص الشيخ (أحمد القصير) على إمكان الرجوع إلى كل مصدر تكلم عن هذا الأمر قدر الوسع والطاقة. فجزاه الله عنا جميعا خير الجزاء.

وأكرر شكري لك وللإخوة الرواد الكرام.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

بارك الله فيك
موضوع في غاية الأهمية والذي لايعرف قيمته  حقا سوى من يحاور أهل الكفر 
وقد أجدت فيه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ياشيخ ثمت ملاحظة  لعل لها وجهة نظر لديكم
بالنسبة لحديث شعبة عن محمد بن زياد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ( إن عفريتا من الجن تفلت البارحة ليقطع علي صلاتي فأمكنني الله منه فأخذته فأردت أن أربطه على سارية من سواري المسجد حتى تنظروا إليه كلكم فذكرت دعوة أخي سليمان { رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي } . فرددته خاسئا )

هل في هذا الحديث تصريح برؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  للعفريت ؟؟
صحيح أن (حتى تنظروا إليه كلكم ) فيه إشارة إلى أنه رآه ولكنها ليست قطعية 

ألا يحتمل أنه أتاه في صلا ته بوسوسته ليقطع عليه صلاته حتى أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من شدة وسوسته أن يسأل الله أن يجسده فيربطه في سارية من سواري المسجد فيراه الناس وما منعه من ذلك غير دعاء نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام...أليس هذا الإحتمال وارد جدا.....

ألا يحتمل أيضا أنه من تعامل معه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو روح ذلك العفريت فقد تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أرواح الأنبياء عليهم السلام ليلة الإسراء والمعراج وصلى بهم في بيت المقدس وقابلهم في السماء ومن ذلك ماحدث له مع سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وتخفيف الصلاة تلك الليلة.

ملاحظة: 
أليس مارواه البخاري معلقا من حديث
عثمان بن الهيثم أبو عمرو حدثنا عوف عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال
: وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان......الحديث
ضعف سنده واضح فلاحجة فيه لصرف آية من كتاب الله عن ظاهرها.

وملاحظة أخرى
هل في قوله الله تعالى (قال عفريت من الجن أنا ءاتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك وإني عليه لقوي أمين                                          )
تصريح برؤية نبي الله سليمان للعفريت؟؟

ولا أنسى أن أكرر شكري لك لفتح هذا الموضوع الهام والقيم  والذي يحتاجه كثيرا من يناظر أهل الكفروالإلحاد.

أسأل الله أن يحسن خاتمتنا جميعا
وأن يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.

.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

ولعل قائلا يقول ولماذا لم يقل صلى الله عليه وسلم ولولا أن الله قال (إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لاترونهم)
لربطته  بسارية المسجد حتى تروه؟؟
 فيجاب عنه أن الله قادر على أن يري البشر الجن ويغير ناموس الكون استجابة لطلبه صلى الله عليه وسلم  ولكن النبي منعه من ذلك دعوة سليمان عليه السلام فقط

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> (7)
> 
> 
> (في مصير أهل الفترة، ومن في حمكهم)
> 
> تجد البحث في المرفقات؛ وذلك لضخامته
> (نفيس جدا) 
> 
> [لا تنسوا الدعاء بوركتم]


جزاك الله خيراً .. بحثٌ نفيسٌ ودقيقٌ .. ولي تعليق على ما خلُص إليه الشيخ حفظه الله. يقول: ((الجمع بين الأدلة واجب متى ما أمكن بلا خلاف ، لأن إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء احدهما ، ولا وجه للجمع بين الأدلة إلا هذا القول ، بالعذر والامتحان)). اهـ 

قلتُ: حديثا مسلم لا يخلوان مِن مقال، وقد تركهما البخاريّ، وتكلّم فيهما أهل العلم. وقد قال شيخ الإسلام: إنّ ما تفرّد به مسلم ونازعه في صحّته أهل العلم ((فهذا لا يُجزَم بصِدقه إلا بدليل)). اهـ والسؤال: كيف يُجمَع بين الأدلّة إذا كان أحدُها نفسُه مُحتاجاً إلى دليل؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

*عفى الله عنك أخي أحمد.. فما هكذا تورد الإبل.. قد أوردتها سراباً ورب البيت فما أرويتها!!*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*(7)**في مصير أهل الفترة، ومن في حمكهم*
*المبحث الأول**ذكر الآيات الواردة في المسألة**قال الله تعالى: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا]*

*المبحث الثاني**ذكر الأحاديث التي يوهم ظاهرها التعارض مع الآيات**·      * *عن أنس رضي الله عنه: ان رجلا قال: يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال: "في النار". فلما قفي دعاه فقال: "إن أبي وأباك في النار".*
*·      * *وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه؛ فبكى وأبكى من حوله، فقال: "استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي، فزوروا القبور فإنها تذكر الموت".*
*·      * *وعن بريدة بن الحصيب رضي الله عنه قال: كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزل بنا ونحن معه قريب من ألف راكب، فصلى ركعتين ثم أقبل علينا بوجهه وعيناه تذرفان، فقام إليه عمر بن الخطاب ففداه بالأب والأم يقول: يا رسول الله مالك؟ قال: "انى سألت ربي عز وجل في الاستغفار لأمي فلم يأذن لي، فدمعت عيناي رحمة لها من النار".*
*·      * *وعن أبي رزين رضي الله عنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أين أمي؟ قال: "أمك في النار" قال: قلت: فأين من مضى من أهلك؟ قال: "أما ترضى ان تكون أمك مع أمي".*
*·      * *وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: جاء ابنا مليكة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالا: إن أمنا كانت تكرم الزوج، وتعطف على الولد، قال: وذكر الضيف، غير أنها كانت وأدت في الجاهلية. قال: "أمكما في النار". فأدبرا والشر يرى في وجوههما، فأمر بهما فردا، فرجعا والسرور يرى في وجوههما رجيا أن يكون قد حدث شيء، فقال: "أمي مع أمكما..".*
*·      * *وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "رأيت عمرو بن عامر الخزاعي يجر قصبه يعنى الأمعاء في النار، وهو أول من سيب السوائب".*
*·      * *وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قلت: يا رسول الله ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم، ويطعم المسكين، فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال: "لا ينفعه، إنه لم يقل يوما: رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين".*
*·      * *وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: انكسفت الشمس في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم...، ثم ذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب بعد صلاته للكسوف فقال: "ما من شيء توعدونه إلا قد رأيته في صلاتي هذه، لقد جيء بالنار وذلكم حين رأيتموني تأخرت مخافة أن يصيبني من لفحها، وحتى رأيت فيها صاحب المحجن يجر قصبه في النار، كان يسرق الحاج بمحجنه؛ فإن فطن له قال: إنما تعلق بمحجني وإن غفل عنه ذهب به..".*
*·      * *وعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه رأى فاطمة ابنته فقال لها: "من أين أقبلت"؟ قالت: أقبلت من وراء جنازة هذا الرجل. قال: "فهل بلغت معهم الكدى"؟ قالت: لا، وكيف أبلغها وقد سمعت منك ما سمعت؟! قال: "والذي نفسي بيده لو بلغت معهم الكدى ما رأيت الجنة حتى يراها جد أبيك".*
*·      * *وعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حائطا من حيطان المدينة لبني النجار فسمع صوتا من قبر فسأل عنه: "متى دفن هذا"؟ فقالوا: يا رسول الله دفن هذا في الجاهلية، فأعجبه ذلك وقال: "لولا أن لا تدافنوا لدعوت الله عز وجل أن يسمعكم عذاب القبر".*

*المبحث الثالث**بيان وجه التعارض بين الآيات والأحاديث**ظاهر الآيات الكريمة أن الله جل وعلا لا يعذب أحدا من خلقه، لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، حتى يبعث إليه رسولا ينذره ويحذره، فيعصي ذلك الرسول ويتمادى في الكفر حتى يوافي الله على ذلك، وهذا الظاهر يشمل أهل الجاهلية الذين كانوا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن الأيات قد صرحت بانهم لم ينذروا، ولم يبعث فيهم رسول، وأما الأحاديث فظاهرها تعذيب من مات قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم أهل الفترة، وهذا يوهم معارضة الآيات.*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*المبحث الرابع**مسالك العلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآيات والأحاديث**للعلماء في دفع التعارض بين الآيات والأحاديث ثلاثة مسالك:*
*الأول: مسلك إعمال الآيات دون الأحاديث:*
*ويرى أصحاب هذا المسلك أن أهل الفترة ناجون مطلقا، وأنه لا عذاب عليهم في الآخرة.*
*وعلى هذا المسلك عامة الأشاعرة من أهل الكلام والأصول، والشافعية من الفقهاء، كما حكاه السيوطي وغيره.*
*وبه قال: أبو حامد الغزالي، وأبو العباس القرطبي، وأبو عبد الله القرطبي، وتاج الدين السبكي، ومحمد خليفة الأبي، وشرف الدين المناوي.*
*وقال به من المعاصرين: عبد الرحمن الجزري، ومحمد الغزالي، ويوسف القرضاوي.*

*أدلة هذا المسلك:*
*من أقوى ما استدل به أصحاب هذا المسلك قوله تعالى: [وما كنا نمعذبين حتى نبعث رسولا].*
*وهذه الآية صريحة بأن الله تعالى لا يعذب أحدا من خلقه، لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، حتى يبعث إليه رسولا ينذره ويحذره، فيعصي ذلك الرسول ويتمادى في كفره حتى يموت.*
*وقد حكى السيوطي إطباق أئمة السنة على الاستدلال بالآية في أنه لا تعذيب قبل البعثة.*
*وهذا المعنى الوارد في الآية قد اوضحه الله جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة، كقوله تعالى: [رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل وكان الله عزيزا حكيما]، فصرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن لا بد أن يقطع حجة كل أحد بإرسال الرسل، مبشرين من أطاعهم بالجنة، ومنذرين من عصاهم بالنار، وهذه الحجة التي أوضح هنا قطعها بإرسال الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين؛ بينها في آخر سورة طه بقوله: [ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع ءاياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى]، وأشار لها في سورة القصص بقوله: [ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيدهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع ءاياتك ونكون من المؤمنين]، و قوله جل وعلا: [ذلك ان لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون]، وقوله: [يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل أن تقولوا ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير فقد جاءكم بشير ونذير واللهعلى كل شيء قدير]، وكقوله: [هذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم ترحمون * أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين * أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم فقد جاءكم بينة من ربكم وهدى ورحمة].، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات.*
*ويوضح ما دلت عليه هذه الآيات المذكورة وأمثالها في القرآن العظيم من أن الله جلَّ وعلا لا يعذب أحداً إلا بعد الإنذار والإعذار على ألسنة الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام؛ تصريحه جلَّ وعلا في آيات كثيرة بأنه لم يُدخل أحداً النار إلا بعد الإعذار والإنذار على ألسنة الرسل، فمن ذلك قوله جلَّ وعلا: [تكاد تنيز من الغيظ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ * قَالُواْ بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَىْءٍ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير]، فقوله: [كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ] يعم جميع الأفواج الملقين في النار.*
*ومن ذلك قوله جلَّ وعلا: [وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً حَتَّى إِذَا جَاؤُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُواْ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ]، فقوله: [وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ] عام لجميع الكفار، وهو ظاهر في أن جميع أهل النار قد أنذرتهم الرسل في دار الدنيا ، فعصوا أمر ربهم كما هو واضح، ونظيره أيضا قوله تعالى: [وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنكم يوما من العذاب * قالوا أولم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى قالوا فادعوا وما دعاؤا الكافرين إلا في ضلال]، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن جميع أهل النار أنذرتهم الرسل في دار الدنيا.*
*وهذه الآيات المذكورة وأمثالها في القرآن تدل على عذر أهل الفترة، وأنه لا عذاب عليهم في الآخرة، وإن كانوا ماتوا على الشرك؛ لأنهم لم يأتهم رسل ينذرونهم في الدنيا فتقوم عليهم الحجة.*
*ومن الأدلة التي استدل بها أصحاب هذا المسلك في عذر أهل الفترة:*
*حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار".*
*قال أبو العباس القرطبي: (فيه دليل على أن من لم تبلغه دعوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أمره لا عقاب عليه ولا مؤاخذة، وهذا كما قال تعالى :[وما كنا نعذبين حتى نبعث رسولا]، ومن لم تبلغه دعوة الرسول ولا معجزته فكأنه لم يبعث إليه رسول).*
*وسيأتي ذكر أجوبة أصحاب هذا المسلك عن الأحاديث الواردة في المسألة؛ التي تفيد بظاهرها تعذيب أهل الفترة، وذلك عند ذكر أجوبة أصحاب المسلك الثالث إن شاء الله.*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*المسلك الثاني: مسلك إعمال الأحاديث دون الآيات:*
*ويرى أصحاب هذا المسلك أن أهل الفترة في النار، وأنهم يعذبون بسبب شركهم.*
*وعلى هذا المسلك الإمام أبو حنيفة.*
*وحكى القرافي في (شرح تنقيح الفصول) الإجماع عليه فقال: (انعقد الإجماع على أن موتى الجاهلية في النار، يعذبون على كفرهم). أهـ*
*وحكاه الآلوسي عن أبي مصور الماتريدي، ومتبعيه.*
*وبه قال: النووي، وابن عطية، والحليمي، والفخر الرازي، والخازن، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني، والآلوسي، وابن عاشور.*
*قال الحليمي: (إن العاقل المميز إذا سمع آية دعوة كانت إلى الله تعالى فترك الاستدلال بعقله على صحتها وهو من أهل الاستدلال والنظر كان بذلك معرضاً عن الدعوة فيكفر، ويبعد أن يوجد شخص لم يبلغه خبر أحد من الرسل، على كثرتهم، وتطاول أزمان دعوتهم، ووفور عدد الذين آمنوا بهم واتبعوهم، والذين كفروا بهم وخالفوهم، فإن الخبر قد يبلغ على لسان المخالف كما يبلغ على لسان الموافق ...، فلا تغتر بقول كثير من الناس بنجاة أهل الفترة مع إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بان آباءهم الذين مضوا في الجاهلية في النار). أهـ*

*أدلة هذا المسلك:*
*استدل أصحاب هذا المسلك بظواهر آيات من كتاب الله، كقوله تعالى: [وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك اعتدنا لهم عذاباً أليما]، وقوله: [إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين]، وقوله: [إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهباً ولو افتدى به أولئك لهم عذاب أليم وما لهم من ناصرين]، وقوله: [إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء]، وقوله: [ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق]، وقوله: [إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار].*
*وظاهر جميع  هذه الآيات العموم؛ لأنها لم تخصص كافراً دون كافر، بل ظاهرها شمل جميع الكفار.*
*واستدلوا: بالأحاديث الواردة في أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد تقدمت في أول المسألة.*
*واستدلوا: بأن معرفة الله واجبة عقلاً، فلا عذر بالفترة؛ لأن الحجة قد قامت عليهم بما معهم من أدلة العقل الموصلة على معرفة الله وتوحيده.*

*وأجاب أصحاب هذا المسلك عن الآيات الواردة في المسألة من أربعة أوجه:*
*الأول: أن التعذيب المنفي في قوله تعالى: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً] وأمثالها من الآيات، إنما هو التعذيب الدنيوي، أي: أن الله لا يهلك أمة بعذاب في الدنيا إلا بعد الإعذار والإنذار إليهم، وهذا لا ينافي التعذيب في الآخرة.*
*وهذا الجواب حكاه الآلوسي عن أبي منصور الماتريدي.*
*وأما تفسير الآية فقد حكاه مذهباً للجمهور: أبو عبد الله القرطبي، وتبعه أبو حيان، والشوكاني.*

*الوجه الثاني: أن محل العذر بالفترة المنصوص في قوله: [وما كنا معذبين] وأمثالها إنما هو في غير الواضح، وأما الواضح الذي لا يخفى على من عنده عقل، كعبادة الأوثان، فلا يعذر فيه أحد؛ لأن الكفار يقرّون بأن الله هو ربهم، الخالق الرازق النافع الضار، ويتحققون كل التحقق ان الأوثان لا تقدر على جلب نفع، ولا على دفع ضر.*

*الوجه الثالث: أن مشركي العرب قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندهم بقية إنذار مما جاءت به الرسل الذين أرسلوا قبل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، كإبراهيم وغيره، وأن الحجة قائمة عليهم بذلك.*
*وهذا جواب: ابن عطية، والحليمي، والنووي، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني.*
*وقال ابن عطية: (صاحب الفترة ليس ككافر قريش قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأن كفار قريش وغيرهم ممن علم وسمع عن نبوة ورسالة في أقطار الأرض ليس بصاحب فترة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال: "أبي وأبوك في النار"، ورأى عمرو بن لحي في النار، إلى غير هذا مما يطول ذكره، وأما صاحب الفترة فيفترض أنه آدمي لم يطرأ عليه أن الله تعالى بعث رسولاً، ولا دعا إلى دين، وهذا قليل الوجود، اللهم إلا أن يُشَذَّ في أطراف الأرض، والمواضع المنقطعة عن العمران). أهـ*
*وقال النووي: (قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أبي وأباك في النار"، فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار، ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين، وفيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء، صلوات الله تعالى وسلامه عليهم). أهـ*

*الوجه الرابع: ما جاء من الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدالة على أن بعض أهل الفترة في النار، وقد تقدمت.*

*وأجاب القائلون بعذرهم بالفترة عن هذه الأوجه الأربعة:*
*فأجابوا عن الوجه الأول؛ وهو كون التعذيب في قوله: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا] إنما هو التعذيب الدنيوي دون الأخروي؛ من وجهين:*
*الأول: أنه خلاف ظاهر القرآن؛ لأن ظاهر القرآن انتفاء التعذيب مطلقاً، فهو أعم من كونه في الدنيا، وصرف القرآن عن ظاهره ممنوع، إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه.*
*الوجه الثاني: أن القرآن دل في آيات كثيرة على شمول التعذيب المنفى في الآية للتعذيب في الآخرة، كقوله: [كلما ألقى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير]، وهو دليل على أن جميع أفواج أهل النار ما عذبوا في الآخرة إلا بعد إنذار الرسل.*

*وأجابوا عن الوجه الثاني؛ وهو أن محل العذر بالفترة في غير الواضح الذي لا يخفى على أحد: بالجوابين المذكورين آنفاً نفسيهما؛ لأن الفرق بين الواضح وغيره مخالف لظاهر القرآن، فلابد له من دليل يجب الرجوع إليه، ولأن الله نص على أن أهل النار ماعذبوا بها حتى كذبوا الرسل في دار الدنيا، بعد إنذارهم من ذلك الكفر الواضح.*

*وأجابوا عن الوجه الثالث؛ وهو قيام الحجة عليهم بإنذار الرسل الذين أرسلوا قبله صلى الله عليه وسلم: بأنه قول باطل بلا شك؛ لكثرة الآيات القرآنية المصرحة ببطلانه، لأن مقتضاه أنهم أنذروا على ألسنة بعض الرسل، والقرآن ينفي هذا نفياً باتاً في آيات كثيرة، كقوله: [لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون]، وكقوله: [لتنذر قوماً ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يتذكرون]، وكقوله: [وما أتيناهم من كتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير]، وكقوله: [لتنذر قوماً ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يهتدون]، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات.*
*وأما قول النووي: (من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة؛ فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره).*
*فإن قوله هذا فيه تناقض؛ لأن من بلغتهم الدعوة فليسوا بأهل فترة، وقد أشار إلى ما في كلام النووي من التناقض الأبي عند شرحه للحديث.*

*وأجابوا عن الوجه الرابع: بأن تلك الأحاديث الواردة في المسألة أخبار آحاد يقدم عليها القاطع وهي الآيات الواردة في المسألة.*

*وأجاب القائلون بالعذر بالفترة أيضاً عن الآيات التي استدل بها مخالفوهم كقوله: [وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك اعتدنا لهم عذاباً أليما]، إلى آخر ما تقدم من الآيات؛ بأن محل ذلك فيما إذا أرسلت إليهم الرسل فكذبوهم، بدليل قوله: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً].*

*وأجاب القائلون بتعذيب عبدة الأوثان من أهل الفترة عن قول مخالفيهم؛ إن القاطع الذي هو قوله تعالى: [وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً]، يجب تقديمه على أخبار الآحاد الدالة على تعذيب بعض أهل الفترة، كحديثي مسلم في صحيحه المتقدمين، وأجابوا: بأن الآية عامة والحديثين كلاهما خاص في شخص معين، والمعروف في الأصول أنه لا يتعارض عام وخاص؛ لأن الخاص يقضي على العام، كما هو مذهب الجمهور، فما أخرجه دليل خاص خرج من العموم، وما لم يخرجه دليل خاص بقي داخلاً في العموم.*

*وأجاب المانعون: بأن هذا التخصيص يبطل حكمة العام؛ لأن الله جل وعلا تمدح بكمال الإنصاف، وأنه لا يعذب حتى يقطع حجة المعذب بإنذار الرسل في دار الدنيا، وأشار لأن ذلك الإنصاف الكامل والإعذار الذي هو قطع العذر علة لعدم التعذيب، فلو عذب إنساناً واحداً من غير إنذار لاختلت تلك الحكمة التي تمدح الله بها، ولثبتت لذلك الإنسان الحجة التي أرسل الله الرسل لقطعها، كما بينه بقوله: [رسلاً مبشرين ومنذرين  لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل]، وقوله: [ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولاً فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى].*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*المسلك الثالث: مسلك الجمع بين الآيات والاحاديث:*
*ويرى أصحاب هذا المسلك أن أهل الفترة معذورون بالفترة في الدنيا، كما هو صريح الآيات، إلا أن الله يمتحنهم يوم القيامة بنارٍ يأمرهم باقتحامها، فمن اقتحمها دخل الجنة، وهو الذي كان يصدق الرسل لو جاءته في الدنيا، ومن امتنع دخل النار وعذب فيها، وهو الذي كان يكذب الرسل لو جاءته في الدنيا؛ لأن الله يعلم ما كانوا عاملين لو جاءتهم الرسل.*
*وقد اختار هذا المسلك جمع من المحققين، كابن حزم، والبيهقي، وعبد الحق الإشبيلي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن القيم، والحافظ ابن كثير، والحافظ ابن حجر، ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي.*
*وهو اختيار الشيخين الجليلين ابن باز، وابن عثيمين.*
*وظاهر تقرير السيوطي لهذه المسألة يوحي باختياره لهذا المسلك.*
*قال ابن حزم: (وأما المجانين، ومن مات في الفترة ولم تبلغه دعوة نبي، ومن أدركه الإسلام وقد هرم، أو أصم لا يسمع، فقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تبعث لهم يوم القيامة نار موقدة، ويؤمرون بدخولها، فمن دخلها كانت عليه برداً ودخل الجنة ...، ونحن نؤمن بهذا ونقر به، ولا علم لنا إلا ما علمنا الله تعالى على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم). أهـ*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (من لم تبلغه الدعوة في الدنيا امتحن في الآخرة..، ولا يعذب الله بالنار أحداً إلا بعد أن يبعث إليه رسولاً، فمن لم تبلغه دعوة رسول إليه، كالصغير والمجنون والميت في الفترة المحضة، فهذا يمتحن في الآخرة، كما جاءت بذلك الآثار). أهـ*

*أدلة هذا المسلك :*
*للقائلين بهذا المسلك حجتان:*
*الأولى: ما ورد من أحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بامتحان أهل الفترة في الآخرة، وهي مروية عن ستة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه سلم:*
*الأول: عن الأسود بن سريع رضي الله عنه، أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أربعة يوم القيامة، (يعني يدلون على الله بحجة)، رجل أصم لا يسمع شيئاً، ورجل أحمق، ورجل هرم، ورجل مات في فترة؛ فأما الأصم فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أسمع شيئاً، وأما الأحمق فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام والصبيان يحذفوني بالبعر، وأما الهرم فيقول: ربي لقد جاء الإسلام وما أعقل شيئاً، وأما الذي مات في الفترة فيقول: رب ما أتاني لك رسول. فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعنه، فيرسل إليهم إن ادخلوا النار. قال: فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لو دخلوها لكانت عليهم برداً وسلاماً".*

*الثاني: عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يؤتى يوم القيامة بالممسوخ عقلاً، وبالهالك في الفترة، وبالهالك صغيراً، فيقول الممسوخ عقلاً: يا رب لو آتيتني عقلاً ما كان من آتيته عقلاً بأسعد بعقله مني. ويقول الهالك في الفترة: يا رب لو أتاني منك عهد ما كان من أتاه منك عهد بأسعد بعهده مني. ويقول الهالك صغيراً: لو آتيتني عمراً ما كان من آتيته عمراً بأسعد بعمره مني، فيقول الرب تبارك وتعالى: إني آمركم بأمر فتطيعوني؟ فيقولون: نعم، وعزتك. فيقول: اذهبوا فادخلوا النار. ولو دخلوها ما ضرتهم، قال: فتخرج عليهم قوابص يظنون أنها قد أهلكت ما خلق الله من شئ، فيرجعون سراعاً قال: يقولون: خرجنا يا رب وعزتك نريد دخلوها، فخرجت علينا قوابص ظننا أنها قد أهلكت ما خلق الله من شئ. فيأمرهم الثانية، فيرجعون كذلك يقولون مثل قولهم، فيقول الله تبارك وتعالى: قبل أن تخلقوا علمت ما أنتم عاملون، وعلى علمي خلقتكم، وإلى علمي تصيرون، فتأخذهم النار".*

*الثالث: عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يؤتى يوم القيامة: بالمولود، وبالمعتوه، وبمن مات في الفترة، والشيخ الفاني، كلهم يتكلم بحجته، فيقول الرب تبارك وتعالى لعنق من النار: ابرز. فيقول لهم: إني كنت أبعث إلى عبادي رسلاً من أنفسهم، وإني رسول نفسي إليكم، ادخلوا هذه. فيقول من كتب عليه الشقاء: يا رب، أين ندخلها ومنها كنا نفر؟ قال: ومن كتبت عليه السعادة يمضي فيقتحم فيها مسرعاً، قال: فيقول تبارك وتعالى: أنتم لرسلي أشد تكذيباً ومعصية، فيدخل هؤلاء الجنة، وهؤلاء النار.*

*الرابع: عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه سلم قال: "يحتج على الله يوم القيامة ثلاثة: الهالك في الفترة، والمغلوب على عقله، والصبي الصغير، فيقول المغلوب على عقله: لم تجعل لي عقلاً أنتفع به، ويقول الهالك في الفترة: لم يأتني رسول ولا نبي، ولو أتاني لك رسول أو نبي لكنت أطوع خلقك لك وقرأ: [لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولاً]، ويقول الصبي الصغير: كنت صغيراً لا أعقل. قال: فترفع لهم نار ويقال لهم: ردوها قال: فيردها من كان في علم الله أنه سعيد، ويتلكأ عنها من كان في علم الله أنه شقي، فيقول: إياي عصيتم، فكيف برسلي لو أتتكم"؟.*

*الخامس: عن ثوبان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إذا كان يوم القيامة جاء أهل الجاهلية يحملون أوثانهم على ظهورهم، فيسألهم ربهم ما كنتم تعبدون؟ فيقولون: ربنا لم ترسل إلينا رسولاً، ولم يأتنا لك أمر، ولو أرسلت إلينا رسولاً لكنا أطع عبادك لك. فيقول لهم ربهم: أرأيتم إن أمرتكم تطيعونني؟ فيقولون: نعم. فيؤمرون أن يعمدوا إلى جهنم فيدخلوها، فينطلقون، حتى إذا رأوها فإذا لها تغيظ وزفير، فيرجعون إلى ربهم فيقولون: يا ربنا فرقنا منها. فيقول ربهم تبارك وتعالى: تزعمون أنكم إن أمرتكم بأمر أطعتموني، فيأخذ مواثيقهم فيقول: اعمدوا إليها فادخلوها. فينطلقون، حتى إذا رأوها فرقوا ورجعوا إلى ربهم، فقالوا: ربنا فرقنا منها. فيقول: ألم تعطوني مواثيقكم لتطيعوني؟ اعمدوا إليها فادخلوها. فينطلقون، حتى إذا رأوها فزعوا ورجعوا، فقالوا : فرقنا يا رب، ولا نستطيع أن ندخلها. فيقول: ادخلوها داخرين. قال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو دخلوها أول مرة كانت عليهم برداً وسلاماً".*

*السادس: عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أربعة كلهم يدلي على الله يوم القيامة بحجة وعذر: رجل مات في الفترة، ورجل أدركه الإسلام هرماً، ورجل أصم أبكم، ورجل معتوه، فيبعث الله إليهم ملكاً رسولاً فيقول: اتبعوه، فيأتيهم الرسول فيؤجج لهم ناراً ثم يقول: اقتحموها، فمن اقتحمها كانت برداً وسلاماً، ومن لا حَقَّت عليه كلمة العذاب.*
*قال ابن القيم –بعد أن أورد هذه الأحاديث: (فهذه الأحاديث يشد بعضها بعضاً، وتشهد لها أصول الشرع وقواعده، والقول بمضمونها هو مذهب السلف والسنة، نقله عنهم الأشعري – رحمه الله – في المقالات وغيرها). أهـ*

*الحجة الثانية: أن الجمع بين الأدلة واجب متى ما أمكن بلا خلاف ، لأن إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء احدهما ، ولا وجه للجمع بين الأدلة إلا هذا القول ، بالعذر والامتحان ، فمن دخل النار فهو الذي لم يمتثل ما أمر به عند ذلك الامتحان ، وتتفق بذلك جميع الأدلة.*

*الإيرادات والاعتراضات على هذه الأدلة:*
*أورد على هذه الأحاديث؛ أعني أحاديث الامتحان، بأنها ضعيفة، وبأنها مخالفة لكتاب الله عز وجل، ولقواعد الشريعة، لأن الآخرة ليست دار تكليف، وإنما هي دار جزاء، ودار التكليف هي دار الدنيا، فلو كانت الآخرة دار تكليف لكان ثم دار جزاء غيرها.*
*أورد هذا الاعتراض: ابن عبد البر، وابن عطية، وأبو عبدالله القرطبي، والآلوسي.*
*قال ابن عبد البر؛ وقد ذكر بعض هذه الأحاديث: (وهذه الأحاديث كلها ليست بالقوية، ولا تقوم بها حجة، وأهل العلم ينكرون أحاديث هذا الباب؛ لأن الآخرة دار جزاء، وليست دار عمل ولا ابتلاء، وكيف يكلفون دخول النار وليس ذلك في وسع المخلوقين، والله لا يكلف نفساًَ إلا وسعها، ولا يخلو من مات في الفترة من أن يكون مات كافراً أو غير كافر، فإن مات كافراً جاحداً فإن الله حرم الجنة على الكافرين، فكيف يمتحنون؟ وإن كان معذوراً بأنه لم يأته نذير ولا رسول فكيف يؤمر أن يقتحم النار وهي أشد العذاب؟). أهـ*

*وأجيب عن هذه الاعتراضات من وجوه:*
*الأول: أن أحاديث هذا الباب قد تضافرت وكثرت بحيث يشد بعضها بعضاً، وقد صحح الحفاظ بعضها، كما صحح البيهقي وعبد الحق وغيرهما حديث الأسود بن سريع. وحديث أبي هريرة إسناده صحيح متصل، ورواية معمر له، عن ابن طاوس، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة، موقوفاً، لا تضره؛ فإنا إن سلكنا طريق الفقهاء والأصوليين في الأخذ بالزيادة من الثقة؛ فظاهر، وإن سلكنا طريق الترجيح، وهي طريقة المحدثين؛ فليس من رفعه بدون من وقفه في الحفظ والإتقان.*

*الوجه الثاني: أن غاية ما يقدر فيه أنه موقوف على الصحابي، ومثل هذا لا يقدم عليه الصحابي بالرأي والاجتهاد، بل يجزم بأن ذلك توقيف لا عن رأي.*

*الوجه الثالث: أن هذه الأحاديث بشد بعضها بعضاً، فإنها قد تعددت طرقها، واختلفت مخارجها، فيبعد كل البعد أن تكون باطلة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتكلم بها، وقد رواها أئمة الإسلام ودونوها ولم يطعنوا فيها.*

*الوجه الرابع: أنها هي الموافقة للقرآن وقواعد الشرع، فهي تفصيل لما أخبر به القرآن أنه لا يعذب أحد إلا  بعد قيام الحجة عليه، وهؤلاء لم تقم عليهم حجة الله في الدنيا، فلابد أن يقيم حجته عليهم، وأحق المواطن أن تقام فيه الحجة يوم يقوم الأشهاد، وتسمع الدعاوى، وتقام البينات، ويختصم الناس بين يدي الرب، وينطق كل أحد بحجته ومعذرته، فلا تنفع الظالمين معذرتهم وتنفع غيرهم.*

*الوجه الخامس: أن القول بموجبها هو قول أهل السنة والحديث، كما حكاه الأشعري عنهم في المقالات، وحكى اتفاقهم عليه.*

*الوجه السادس: وهو قول ابن عبد البر: (وأهل العلم ينكرون أحاديث هذا الباب). جوابه:*
*أنه وإن أنكرها بعضهم فقد قبلها الأكثرون، والذين قبلوها أكثر من الذين أنكروها، وأعلم بالسنة والحديث، وقد حكى فيه الأشعري اتفاق أهل السنة والحديث، وقد بينا أنه مقتضى قواعد الشرع.*

*الوجه السابع: أنه قد نص جماعة من الأئمة على وقوع الامتحان في الدار الآخرة، وقالوا لا ينقطع التكليف إلا بدخول دار القرار، ذكره البيهقي عن غير واحد من السلف.*

*الوجه الثامن: ما ثبت في الصحيحين، من حديث أبي هريرة، وأبي سعيد رضي الله عنهما، في الرجل الذي هو آخر أهل الجنة دخولاً إليها، أن الله تعالى يأخذ عهوده ومواثيقه ألا يسأله غير الذي يعطيه، وأنه يخالفه ويسأله غيره، فيقول الله له: "ما أغدرك"، وهذا الغدر منه لمخالفته العهد الذي عاهد ربه عليه، وهذه معصية منه.*

*الوجه التاسع: قد ثبت أن سبحانه يأمرهم في القيامة بالسجود، ويحول بين المخالفين وبينه، وهذا تكليف بما ليس في الوسع قطعاً، فكيف ينكر التكليف بدخول النار اختياراً؟*

*الوجه العاشر: أنه قد ثبت امتحانهم في القبور، وسؤالهم وتكليفهم الجواب، وهذا تكليف بعد الموت برد الجواب.*

*الوجه الحادي عشر: أن أمرهم بدخول النار ليس عقوبة لهم، وكيف يعاقبهم على غير ذنب؟ وإنما هو امتحان واختبار لهم، هل يطيعونه أو يعصونه؟ فلو أطاعوه ودخلوها لم تضرهم، وكانت عليهم برداً وسلاماً، فلما عصوه وامتنعوا من دخولها استوجبوا عقوبة مخالفة أمره، والملوك قد تمتحن من يُظهر طاعتهم، هل هو منطوٍ عليها بباطنه؟ فيأمرونه بأمر شاق عليه في الظاهر، هل يوطن نفسه عليه أم لا؟ فإن أقدم عليه ووطن نفسه على فعله أعفوه منه، وإن امتنع وعصى ألزموه به، أو عاقبوه بما هو أشد منه.*
*وقد أمر الله سبحانه الخليل بذبح ولده، ولم يكن مراده سوى توطين نفسه على الامتثال والتسليم، وتقديم محبة الله على محبة الولد، فلما فعل ذلك رفع عنه الأمر بالذبح.*
*وقد ثبت أن الدجال يأتي معه بمثال الجنة والنار، وهي نار في رأي العين، ولكنها  لا تحرق، فمن دخلها لم تضره، فلو أن هؤلاء يوطنون أنفسهم على دخول النار التي أمروا بدخولها طاعة لله ومحبة له، وإيثاراً لمرضاته، وتقرباً إليه بتحمل ما يؤلمهم؛ لكان هذا الإقدام والقصد منهم لمرضاته ومحبته يقلب تلك النار برداً وسلاماً، كما قلب قصد الخليل التقرب إلى ربه وإيثار محبته ومرضاته وبذل نفسه وإيثاره إياه على نفسه تلك النار بأمر الله برداً وسلاماً، فليس أمره سبحانه إياهم بدخول النار عقوبة ولا تكليفاً بالممتنع، وإنما هو امتحان واختبار لهم هل يوطنون أنفسهم على طاعته أم ينطوون على معصيته ومخالفته، وقد علم سبحانه ما يقع منهم، ولكنه لا يجازيهم على مدرد علمه فيهم ما لم يحصل معلومه الذي يترتب عليهم به الحجة، فلا أحسن من هذا يفعله بهم، وهو محض العدل والحكمة.*

*الوجه الثاني عشر: أن هذا مطابق لتكليفه عباده في الدنيا؛ فإنه سبحانه لم يستفد بتكليفهم منفعة تعود إليه، ولا هو محتاج إليهم، وإنما امتحنهم وابتلاهم ليتبين من يؤثر رضاه ومحبته ويشكره، ممن يكفر به ويؤثر سخطه، قد علم منهم من يفعل هذا وهذا، ولكنه بالابتلاء ظهر ملعومه الذي يترتب عليه الثواب والعقاب، وتقوم عليهم به الحجة.*
*وكثير من الأوامر التي أمرهم بها في الدنيا نظير الأمر بدخول النار؛ فإن الأمر بإلقاء نفوسهم بين سويف أعدائهم ورماحهم، وتعريضهم لأسرهم لهم، وتعذيبهم واسترقاقهم، لعله أعظم من الأمر بدخول النار، وقد كلف الله بني إسرائيل قتل أنفسهم وأولادهم وأرواحهم وإخوانهم لما عبدوا العجل، لما لهم في ذلك من المصلحة، وهذا قريب من التكليف بدخول النار، وكلف على لسان رسوله المؤمنين إذا رأوا نار الدجال أن يقعوا فيها، لما لهم في ذلك من المصحلة، وليست في الحقيقة ناراً، وإن كانت في رأي العين ناراً، وكذلك النار التي أمروا بدخولها في الآخرة إنما هي برد وسلام على من دخلها، فلو لم يأت بذلك أثر لكان هذا هو مقتضى حكمته وعدله، وموجب أسمائه وصفاته.*

*الوجه الثالث عشر: قول ابن عبد البر: (وليس ذلك في وسع المخلوقين). جوابه من وجهين:*
*أحدهما: أنه في وسعهم، وإن كان يشق عليهم، وهؤلاء عباد النار يتهافتون فيها ويلقون أنفسهم فيها طاعة للشيطان، ولم يقولوا ليس في وسعنا، مع تألمهم بها غاية الألم، فعباد الرحمن إذا أمرهم أرحم الراحمين بطاعته باقتحامهم النار كيف لا يكون في وسعهم، وهو إنما يأمرهم بذلك لصلحتهم ومنفعتهم ؟*
*الثاني: أنهم لو وطنوا أنفسهم على اتباع طاعته ومرضاته لكانت عين نعيمهم، ولم تضرهم شيئاً.*

*الوجه الرابع عشر: أن أمرهم باقتحام النار، المفضية بهم إلى النجاة منها، بمنزلة الكي الذي يحسم الداء، وبمنزلة تناول الداء الكريه الذي يعقب العافية، وليس من باب العقوبة في شئ، فإن الله سبحانه اقتضت حكمته وحمده، وغناه ورحمته، ألا يعذب من لا ذنب له، بل يتعالى ويتقدس عن ذلك، كما يتعالى عما يناقض صفات كماله، فالأمر باقتحام النار للخالص منها هو عين الحكمة والرحمة والمصلحة، حتى لو أنهم بادروا إليها طوعاً واختياراً ورضى، حيث علموا أن مرضاته في ذلك قبل أن يأمرهم به لكان ذلك عين صلاحهم، وسبب نجاتهم، فلم يفعلوا ذلك ولم يمتثلوا أمره، وقد تيقنوا وعلموا أن فيه رضاه وصلاحهم، بل هان عليهم أمره وعزت عليهم أنفسهم أن يبذلوا له منها هذا القدر الذي أمرهم به، رحمة وإحساناً، لا عقوبة.*

*الوجه الخامس عشر: أن أمرهم باقتحام النار كأمر المؤمنين بركوب الصراط، لذي هو أدق من الشعرة، وأحد من السيف، ولا ريب أن ركوبه من أشق الأمور وأصعبها، حتى إن الرسل لتشفق منه، وكل منهم يسأل الله السلامة، فركوب هذا الجسر الذي هو في غابة المشقة كاقتحام النار، وكلاهما طريق إلى النجاة.*

*الوجه السادس عشر: قول ابن عبد البر: (ولا يخلو من مات في الفترة من أن يكون كافراً أو غير كافر، فإن كان كافراً فإن الله حرم الجنة على الكافرين، وإن كان معذوراً بأنه لم يأته رسول فكيف يؤتمر باقتحام النار؟) جوابه من وجوه:*
*أحدها: أن يقال هؤلاء لا يحكم لهم بكفر ولا إيمان؛ فإن الكفر هو جحود ما جاء به الرسول، فشرط تحققه بلوغ الرسالة، والإيمان هو تصديق الرسول فيما أخبر، وطاعته فيما أمر، وهذا أيضاً مشروط ببلوغ الرسالة، ولا يلزم من انتفاء أحدهما وجود الآخر إلا بعد قيام سببه، فلما لم يكن هؤلاء في الدنيا كفاراً ولا مؤمنين، كان لهم في الآخرة حكماً آخر غير حكم الفريقين.*
*الوجه الثاني: سلمنا أنهم كفار، لكن انتفاء العذاب عنهم لانتفاء شرطه، وهو قيام الحجة عليهم، فإن الله تعالى لا يعذب إلا من قامت عليه حجته.*
*الوجه الثالث: قوله: وإن كان معذوراً فكيف يؤمر أن يقتحم النار، وهي أشد العذاب؟، فالذي قال هذا يوهم أن هذا الأمر عقوبة لهم، وهذا غلط، وإنما هو تكليف واختبار، فإن بادروا إلى الامتثال لم تضرهم النار شيئاً. انتهى كلام ابن القيم.*

*أجوبة أصحاب المسلك الأول والثالث** – وهم القائلون بنجاة أهل الفترة، والقائلون بامتحانهم في الآخرة – عن الأحاديث الواردة في المسألة، والتي تفيد بظاهرها تعذيب أهل الفترة:*
*اختلف أصحاب هذين المسلكين في الجواب عن الأحاديث الواردة في المسألة، وخاصة الأحاديث الواردة في أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسأذكر أولاً أجوبتهم عن الأحاديث بعامة، ثم أذكر مذاهب العلماء في مصير والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يلي ذلك أجوبة أصحاب هذين المسلكين عن الأحاديث الواردة في تعذيب أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

*أولاً : أجوبتهم عن أحاديث تعذيب أهل الفترة بعامة :*
*أما القائلون بامتحانهم في الآخرة فلا إشكال عندهم في تلك الأحاديث؛ لأنها محمولة على أن هؤلاء ممن لا يجيب يوم القيامة؛ فلا منافاة بينها وبين الآيات.*
*وأجاب بعضهم باحتمال أن يكون هؤلاء الذين أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهم من أهل النار، ومنهم أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بلغتهم دعوة نبي من الأنبياء، قبل بعثة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم يؤمنوا بها، وإنما رضوا بدين قريش، من الشرك عبادة الأوثان، فخرجوا بفعلهم هذا أن يكونوا من أهل الفترة، واستحقوا العذاب في الآخرة، لقيام الحجة عليهم.*

*وأما القائلون بنجاتهم مطلقاً فذكروا ثلاث أجوبة:*
*الأول: أنها أخبار آحاد فلا تعارض القاطع، وهي نصوص القرآن الكريم.*
*الثاني: قصر التعذيب على هؤلاء، والله أعلم بالسبب.*
*الثالث: قصر التعذيب المذكور في هذه الأحاديث على من بدل وغير من أهل الفترة بما لا يعذر به من الضلال، كعبادة الأوثان، وتغيير الشرائع، وشرع الأحكام.*

*وقد ذكر محمد بن خليفة الأبي أن أهل الفترة ينقسمون إلى ثلاثة أقسام:*
*الأول:** من أدرك التوحيد ببصيرته، وهؤلاء على نوعين:*
*الأول: لم يدخل في شريعة؛ كقس بن ساعدة، وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، وورقة بن نوفل.*
*الثاني: من دخل في شريعة حق قائمة، كتبع وقومه.*
*القسم الثاني:** من بدل وغير وأشرك ولم يوحد، وشرع لنفسه فحلل وحرم، وهم الأكثر، كعمرو بن لحي، فإنه أول من سن للعرب عبادة الأصنام، وشرع الأحكام، فبحر البحيرة، وسيب السائبة، ووصل الوصيلة، وحمى الحامي.*
*القسم الثالث:** من لم يشرك ولم يوحد، ولا دخل في شريعة نبي، ولا ابتكر لنفسه شريعة، ولا اخترع ديناً، بل بقى عمره على حال غفلة عن هذا كله، وفي الجاهلية من هذا القسم كثير.*
*قال الأبي: (فإذا انقسم أهل الفترة إلى الثلاثة أقسام؛ فيحمل من صح تعذيبه على أهل القسم الثاني؛ بكفرهم بما يعذبون به من الخبائث، والله سبحانه قد سمى جميع هذا القسم كفاراًُ ومشركين، وأما القسم الأول، كزيد بن عمرو، وورقة؛ فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل منهما: "إنه يبعث أمة وحده"، فحكمهم حكم الدين الذي دخلوا فيه ما لم يلحق أحداً منهم الإسلام الناسخ لكل دين.*
*وأما القسم الثالث: فهم أهل الفترة حقيقة، وهم غير معذبين، لقطع القرآن بنجاتهم).*

*ثانياً: مذاهب العلماء في مصير والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*اختلف العلماء في مصير والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ثلاثة مذاهب:*
*الأول: أنهما في النار.*
*وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة، والبيهقي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والحافظ ابن كثير، والألباني، وغيرهم .*
*وقد بسط الكلام في عدم نجاة الوالدين: إبراهيم بن محمد الحلبي، في رسالة بعنوان: (رسالة في حق أبوي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم)، والملا علي بن سلطان القاري في رسالة بعنوان: (أدلة معتقد أبي حنيفة الأعظم في أبوي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام).*
*ومن أظهر ما استدل به أصحاب هذا المذهب: حديث أنس رضي الله عنه، والذي فيه إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أباه في النار، وحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، والذي فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهي عن الاستغفار لأمه، وكلاهما عند مسلم، وكذا إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أمه في النار، وقد تقدمت جميعها في أول المسألة.*
*وادعى الإجماع على عدم نجاتهما الملا علي بن سلطان القاري فقال: (وأما الإجماع؛ فقد اتفق السف والخلف من الصحافة والتابعين، والأئمة الأربعة وسائر المجتهدين –على ذلك، من غير إظهار خلاف لما هنالك، والخلاف من اللاحق لا يقدح في الإجماع السابق، سواء يكون من جنس المخالف أو صنف الموافق). أهـ*
*ويرى هؤلاء أن إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبويه بأنهما من أهل النار، لا ينافي الأحاديث الواردة بامتحان أهل الفترة، لأن أهل الفترة منهم من يجيب يوم القيامة، ومنهم من لا يجيب، فيكون هؤلاء من جملة من لا يجيب، فلا منافاة.*

*المذهب الثاني: التوقف فيهما، فلا يحكم لهما بجنة ولا نار.*
*قال تاج الدين الفاكهاني: (والله أعلم بحال أبويه).*
*وقال السخاوي بعد أن أورد حديث إحياء والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والذي أراه الكف عن التعرض لهذا إثباتاً ونفياً).*
*وحكى هذا المذهب شمس الحق العظيم آبادي ومال إليه واستحسنه.*
*وإليه نحا الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي؛ فإن أورد حديث "إن أبي وأباك في النار" وقال: (أتوقف في الحديث حتى يظهر لي شئ يشفي الصدر).*

*المذهب الثالث: أنهما في الجنة.*
*ولأصحاب هذا المذهب في سبب نجاتهما ثلاثة مسالك:*
*الأول: أنهما لم تبلغهما الدعوة، ولا عذاب على من لم تبلغه الدعوة:*
*أشار لهذا المسلك: السيوطي، والسندي، واختاره من المعاصرين: محمد الغزالي.*
*المسلك الثاني: أنهما كانا على التوحيد، ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام:*
*وهذا المسلك قال به الطاهر بن عاشور، ومحمد الجزيري.*
*قال الطاهر بن عاشور في تفسيره لقوله تعالى: [وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماماً قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين] قال: (ولعل ممن تحقق فيه رجاء إبراهيم عمود نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما كانوا يكتمون دينهم تقية من قومهم). أهـ*
*المسلك الثالث: إن الله تعالى أحياهما لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر حياته، فآمنا به واتبعاه:*
*وهذا المسلك مال إليه طائفة من حفاظ المحديثن وغيرهم، منهم ابن شاهين، والخطيب البغدادي، والسهيلي، وأبوعبد الله القرطبي، والمحب الطبري، وناصر الدين بن المنير، والأبي، وابن حجر الهيثمي، والعجلوني، وغيرهم.*
*وانتصر له السيوطي فألف فيه عدة مؤلفات من أشهرها: كتابه (مسالك الحنفا في والدي المصطفى)، وقد أطال في تقرير نجاة الأبوين، وحشد العديد من الأدلة التي تؤيد ما ذهب إليه، حتى قال: (وإذا كان قد صح في أبي طالب أنه أهون أهل النار عذاباً؛ لقرابته منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وبره به، مع إدراكه الدعوة وامتناعه من الإجابة، وطول عمره، فما ظنك بأبويه، اللذين هما أشد منه قرباً، وآكد حباً، وأبسط عذراً، وأقصر عمراً، فمعاذ الله أن يظن بهما أنهما في طبقة الجحيم، وأن يشدد عليهما العذاب العظيم، هذا لا يفهمه من له أدنى ذوق سليم). أهـ*
*ومن أظهر ما استدل به أصحاب هذا المسلك: ما روى عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل إلى الحجون كئيباً حزيناً، فأقام به ما شاء ربه عز وجل، ثم رجع مسروراً، فقالت: يا رسول الله، نزلت إلى الحجون كئيباً حزيناً فأقمت به ما شاء الله، ثم رجعت مسروراُ، قال: "سألت ربي عزل وجل فأحيا لي أمي فآمنت به، ثم ردها".*
*وأورد السهلي في الروض الأنف بسند قال: إن فيه مجهولين، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل ربه أن يحيي أبويه، فأحياهما له، فآمنا به، ثم أماتهما.*
*قال السهيلي بعد إيراده للحديث: (الله قادر على كل شيء، وليس تعجز رحمته وقدرته عن شيء، ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل أن يختص بما شاء من فضله، وينعم عليه بما شاء من كرامته). أهـ*
*وقال العلامة ناصر الدين بن المنير المالكي في كتاب (المقتفى في شرف المصطفى): (قد وقع لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم إحياء الموتى، نظير ما وقع لعيسى ابن مريم ....، وجاء في حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما منع من الاستغفار للكفار دعا الله أن يحيي له أبويه فأحياهما له فآمنا به وصدقا وماتا مؤمنين). أهـ*
*وقال أبوعبد الله القرطبي: (فضائل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تزل تتوالى وتتابع إلى حين مماته، فيكون هذا مما فضله الله به وأكرمه، وليس إحياؤهما وإيمانهما به يمتنع عقلاً ولا شرعاً، فقد ورد في القرآن إحياء قتيل بني إسرائيل، وإخباره بقاتله، وكان عيسى عليه السلام يحيي الموتى، وكذلك نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام أحيا الله على يديه جماعة من الموتى ...، وإذا ثبت هذا فما يمتنع من إيمانهما بعد إحيائهما زيادة كرامة في فضيلته). أهـ*
*وقال ابن سيد الناس بعد أن ذكر قصة الإحياء، والأحاديث الواردة في التعذيب: (وذكر بعض أهل العلم في الجمع بين هذه الورايات ما حاصله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يزل راقيا في المقامات السنية، صاعداً في الدرجات العلية، إلى أن قبض الله روحه الطاهرة إليه، وأزلفه بما خصه به لديه من الكرامة حين القدوم عليه، فمن الجائز أن تكون هذه درجة حصلت له صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن لم تكن، وأن يكون الإحياء والإيمان متأخراً عن تلك الأحاديث فلا تعارض). أهـ*

*وأجاب أصحاب هذا المسلك عن أحاديث تعذيب أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بثلاثة أجوبة :*
*الأول: أنها منسوخة بحديث إحياء والديه صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي: (لا تعارض بين حديث الإحياء، وحديث النهي عن الاستغفار؛ فإن إحياءهما متأخر عن الاستغفار لهما، بدليل حديث عائشة أن ذل كان في حجة الوداع، ولذلك جعله ابن شاهين ناسخاُ لما ذكر من الأخبار). أهـ*

*الثاني: أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أبي وأباك في النار" المراد عمه أبوطالب؛ لأن اسم الأب يطلق على العم، وقد كان أبوطالب ربى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاستحق إطلاق اسم الأب من تلك الجهة.*
*ذكره السيوطي.*
*وذهب الجزيري إلى أن المراد عمه أبو لهب، حيث قال: (وحديث مسلم هذا يمكن تأويله، وهو أن المراد بأبي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو لهب؛ فإن الله تعالى قد أخبر أنه في النار قطعاً، والأب يطلق في اللغة على العم). أهـ*

*الثالث: أنها ضعيفة.*
*قال السيوطي: (فإن قلت: فما تصنع بالأحاديث الدالة على كفرهما وأنهما في النار، وهي: حديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ليت شعري، ما فعل أبواي؟ فنزلت: [ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم]، وحديث أنه استغفر لأمه فضرب جبريل في صدره وقال: لا تستغفر لمن مات مشركاً، وحديث أنه نزل فيها: [ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين]، وحديث أنه قال لابني مليكة: "أمكما في النار". فشق عليهما، فدعاهما فقال: "إن أمي مع أمكما".*
*قلت: الجواب أن غالب ما يروى من ذلك ضعيف، ولم يصح في أم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى حديث أنه استأذن في الاستغفار لها فلم يؤذن له، ولم يصح أيضاً في أبيه إلا حديث مسلم خاصة، وسيأتي الجواب عنهما.*
*قال: وأما الأحاديث التي ذكرت؛ فحديث: "ليت شعري ما فعل أبواي؛ فنزلت الآية" لم يخرج في شئ من الكتب المعتمدة، وإنما ذكر في بعض التفاسير بسند منقطع لا يحتج به، ولا يعول عليه.*
*أما حديث أن جبريل ضرب في صدره وقال: لا تستغفر لمن مات مشركاً، فإن البزار أخرجه بسند فيه من لا يعرف. وأما نزول الآية في ذلك فضعيف أيضاً، والثابت في الصحيحين أنها نزلت في أبي طالب.*
*وأما حديث: "أمي مع أمكما" ، فأخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه وقال: صحيح. وشأن المستدرك في تساهله في التصحيح معروف، وقد تقرر في علوم الحديث أنه لا يقبل تفرده بالتصحيح، ثم إن الذهبي في مختصر المستدرك لما أورد هذا الحديث ونقل قول الحاكم صحيح قال عقبة: قلت: لا والله، فعثمان بن عمير ضعفه الدار قطني. فبين الذهبي ضعف الحديث، وحلف عليه يميناً شرعياً).*
*قال السيوطي: (فإن قلت: بقيت عقدة واحدة، وهي ما رواه مسلم عن أنس أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله، أين أبي؟ قال: "في النار. فلما قفى دعاه فقال: إن أبي وأباك في النار"، وحديث مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم استأذن في الاستغفار لأمه فلم يؤذن له، فاحلل هذه العقدة.*
*قلت: على الرأس والعين. والجواب:*
*أن هذه اللفظة وهي قوله: "إن أبي وأباك في النار"، لم يتفق على ذكرها الرواة، وإنما ذكرها حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أنس، وهي الطريق التي رواه مسلم منها، وقد خالفه معمر، عن ثابت، فلم يذكر: "إن أبي وأباك في النار"، ولكن قال له: "إذا مررت قبر كافر فبشره بالنار". وهذا اللفظ لا دلالة فيه على والده صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمر البتة، وهو أثبت من حيث الرواية؛ فإن معمراً أثبت من حماد، فإن حماداً تكلم في حفظه، ووقع في أحاديثه مناكير، ذكروا أن ربيبه دسها في كتبه، وكان حماد لا يحفظ، فحدث بها فوهم فيها، ومن ثم لم يخرج له البخاري شيئاً، ولا خرج له مسلم في الأصول إلا من روايته عن ثابت، قال الحاكم في (المدخل): ما خرج مسلم لحماد في الأصول إلا من حديثه عن ثابت، وقد خرج له في الشواهد عن طائفة).*
*قال السيوطي: (وأما معمر فلم يتكلم في حفظه، ولا استنكر شئ من حديثه، واتفق على التخريج له الشيخان، فكان لفظه أثبت، ثم وجدنا الحديث ورد من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص، بمثل لفظ رواية معمر، عن ثابت، عن أنس؛ فأخرج البزار، والطبراني، والبيهقي، من طريق إبراهيم بن سعد، عن الزهري، عن عامر بن سعد، عن أبيه: أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أين أبي؟ قال: "في النار". قال: فأين أبوك؟ قال: "حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فبشره بالنار". وهذا إسناد على شرط الشيخين، فتعين الاعتماد على هذا اللفظ وتقديمه على غيره.*
*وأخرجه ابن ماجة، من طريق إبراهيم بن سعد، عن الزهري، عن سالم، عن أبيه قال: جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، إن أبي كان يصل الرحم، وكان؛ فأين هو؟ قال: "في النار". قال: فكأنه وجد من ذلك فقال: يا رسول الله، فأين أبوك؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حيث مررت بقبر مشرك فبشره بالنار". قال: فأسلم الأعرابي بعد وقال: لقد كلفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعباً، ما مررت بقبر كافر إلا بشرته بالنار").*
*قال السيوطي: (فهذه الزيادة أوضحت بلا شك أن هذا اللفظ العام هو الذي صدر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورآه الأعرابي بعد إسلامه أمراً مقتضياً للامتثال، فلم يسعه إلا امتثاله، ولو كان الجواب باللفظ الأول لم يكن فيه أمر بشئ البتة، فعلم أن هذا اللفظ الأول من تصرف الراوي، رواه بالمعنى على حسب فهمه).*

*أجوبة القائلين بتعذيب أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أدلة القائلين بنجاتهما:*
*أولاً: أجوبتهم عن حديث الإحياء:*
*أجاب القائلون بتعذيب أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حديث الإحياء بأنه حديث باطل وموضوع.*
*وممن قال ببطلانه: الدار قطني، والحافظ ابن دحية الكلبي، وابن الجوزي، وابن عساكر، والذهبي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن سيد الناس، والحافظ بن كثير، والحافظ ابن حجر، والجوزقاني، ومحمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي، والألباني، وغيرهم.*
*قال ابن الجوزي بعد روايته للحديث: (هذا حديث موضوع بلا شك، والذي وضعه قليل الفهم، عديم العلم، إذ لو كان له علم لعلم أن من مات كافراً لا ينفعه أن يؤمن بعد الرجعة، لا بل لو آمن عند المعاينة لم ينتفع، ويكفي في رد هذا الحديث وقوله تعالى: [فيمت وهو كافر]، وقوله في الصحيح: "استأذنت ربي أن استغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي"). أهـ*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وقد سئل: هل صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن الله تبارك وتعالى أحيا له أبويه حتى أسلما على يديه ثم ماتا بعد ذلك؟ فأجاب:*
*(لم يصح ذلك عن أحد من أهل الحديث؛ بل أهل المعرفة متفقون على أن ذلك كذب مختلق، وإن كان قدر روى في ذلك أبوبكر – يعني الخطيب – في كتابه ( السابق واللاحق) وذكره أبو القاسم السهيلي في (شرح السيرة) بإسناد فيه مجاهيل، وذكره أبو عبد الله القرطبي في ( التذكرة)، وأمثال هذه المواضع لا نزاع بين أهل المعرفة وأنه من أظهر الموضوعات كذباً كما نص عليه أهل العلم، وليس ذلك في الكتب المعتمدة في الحديث؛ لا في الصحيح ولا في السنن ولا في المسانيد، ونحو ذلك من كتب الحديث المعروفة، ولا ذكره أهل كتب المغازي والتفسير، وإن كانوا يرون الضعيف مع الصحيح، لأن ظهور كذب ذلك لا يخفى على متدين، فإن مثل هذا لو وقع لكان مما تتوافر الهمم والدواعي على نقله، فإنه من أعظم الأمور خرقاً للعادة من وجهين: من جهة إحياء الموتى، ومن جهة الإيمان بعد الموت. فكان نقل مثل هذا أولى من نقل غيره، فلما لم يروه أحد من الثقات علم أنه كذب). أهـ*
*وقال الألباني: (كثيراً ما تجمح المحبة ببعض الناس، فيتخطى الحجة ويحاربها، ومن وفق علم أن ذلك مناف للمحبة الشرعية، وممن جمحت به المحبة السيوطي – عفا الله عنه – فإنه مال إلى تصحيح حديث الإحياء الباطل عند كبار العلماء، وحاول في كتابه (اللاليء) التوفيق بينه وبين حديث الاستئذان وما في معناه بأنه منسوخ، وهو يعلم من علم الأصول أن النسخ لا يقع في الأخبار وإنما في الأحكام! وذلك أنه لا يعقل أن يخبر الصادق المصدوق عن شخص أنه في النار ثم ينسخ ذلك بقوله: إنه في الجنة! كما هو ظاهر معروف لدى العلماء). أهـ*

*ثانياً: أجوبتهم عن دعوى ضعف حديث مسلم: "إن أبي وأباك في النار":*
*ما ادعاه السيوطي من ضعف حديث: "إن أبي وأباك في النار"، وتفرد حماد بن سلمة بلفظه؛ أجاب عنه بعض المتأخرين كالألباني وتلميذه أبي إسحاق الحويني، وقد أطال الأخير في الرد على السيوطي، وسأنقل مناقشته كاملة نظراً لأهميتها وتناولها لجميع ما أورده السيوطي:*
*قال أبو اسحاق الحويني: الجواب عما ادعاه السيوطي من وجوه:*
*الأول: أن السيوطي ضعَّف حديث مسلمٍ، وبنى تضعيفه على مقدمةٍ، وهي: أن معمر بن راشد خالف حماد بن سلمة في لفظه، ومعمر بن راشد أوثق من حماد بن سلمة، وهذه المقارنةُ حيدةٌ مكشوفة، فإن الأمر لا يخفى على أحدٍ من المشتغلين بالحديث، ومنهم السيوطي نفسه، فإن أهل العلم بالحديث قالوا: أثبت الناس في ثابت البناني هو حمادُ بن سلمة، ومهما خالفه من أحدٍ فالقولُ قولُ حمادٍ.*
*قال أبو حاتم الرازي: (حماد بن سلمة أثبت الناس في ثابتٍ وفي علي بن زيد). وقال أحمد بن حنبل: (حماد بن سلمة أثبت في ثابتٍ من معمر). وقال يحيى بن معينٍ: (من خالف حماد بن سلمة فالقول قول حمادٍ. قيل: فسليمانُ بن المغيرة عن ثابت؟ قال: سليمانُ ثبتٌ، وحماد أعلم الناس بثابت). وقال ابنُ معينٍ مرة: (أثبت الناس في ثابت: حماد بن سلمة). وقال العقيلي في (الضعفاء): (أصح الناس حديثًا عن ثابت: حماد بن سلمة).*
*قال الحويني: وقد أكثر مسلمٌ من التخريج لحماد بن سلمة عن ثابت في الأصول، أما معمر بن راشد فإنه وإن كان ثقةً في نفسه إلاَّ أن أهل العلم بالحديث كانوا يضعفون روايته عن ثابت البناني، ولم يخرج له مسلمٌ شيئًا في (صحيحه) عن ثابت إلا حديثًا واحدًا في المتابعات، ومقرونًا بعاصم الأحول، وهذا يدلك على مدى ضعف رواية معمر عن ثابت. ولذلك قال ابنُ معين: (معمر عن ثابت: ضعيفٌ). وقال مرَّةً: (وحديث معمر عن ثابت، وعاصم بن أبي النجود، وهشام بن عروة وهذا الضرب مضطربٌ كثيرُ الأوهام). وقال العقلي: (أنكرُ الناس حديثًا عن ثابت: معمر بن راشد).*
*قال الحويني: وبعد هذا البيان فما هي قيمة المفاضلة التي عقدها السيوطي بين الرجلين، فالصوابُ: رواية حماد بن سلمة، ورواية معمر بن راشد منكرة.*

*الثاني: قولُ السيوطي: (إن ربيب حماد بن سلمة دسَّ في كتبه أحاديث مناكير وانطلى أمرها على حمادٍ لسوء حفظه). وهذه تهمة فاجرةٌ، كما قال الشيخ المعلمي رحمه اللَّه، ومستند كل من تكلَّم بهذه التهمة ما ذكره الذهبي في (ميزان الاعتدال) من طريق الدولابي قال: (حدثنا محمد بن شجاع بن الثلجي، حدثني إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، قال: كان حماد بن سلمة لا يعرف بهذه الأحاديث - يعني أحاديث الصفات - حتى خرج مرة إلى عبادان، فجاء وهو يرويها، فلا أحسب إلا شيطانًا خرج إليه من البحر فألقاها إليه. قال ابن الثلجي: فسمعتُ عباد بن صهيب يقول: إن حمادًا كان لا يحفظ، وكانوا يقولون: إنها دُسَّت في كتبه. وقد قيل: إن ابن أبي العوجاء كان ربيبه فكان يدس في كتبه، وعلَّق الذهبي على هذه الحكاية بقوله: ابن الثلجي ليس بمصدق على حمادٍ وأمثاله، وقد اتُهم. نسأل اللَّه السلامة). أهـ.*
*قال الحويني: وابن الثلجي هذا كان جهميًا عدوًا للسنة، وقد اتهمه ابنُ عدي بوضع الأحاديث وينسبها لأهل الحديث يثلبهم بذلك، فالحكاية كلُّها كذب، فكيف يُثلب حماد بن سلمة بمثل هذا.*

*الوجه الثالث: قولُهُ: (ولم يخرج له البخاري شيئًا). وقد تقرر عند أهل العلم أن ترك البخاري التخريج لراوٍ لا يعني أنه ضعيفٌ، وقد عاب ابنُ حبان على البخاري أنه ترك حماد بن سلمة وخرَّج لمن هو أدنى منه حفظًا وفضلاً، فقال: (ولم ينصف من جانب حديث حماد بن سلمة، واحتج بأبي بكر بن عياش، وبابن أخى الزهري، وبعبد الرحمن بن عبد اللَّه بن دينار، فإن كان تركُه إياه لما كان يخطئُ، فغيرُهُ من أقرانه مثل الثوري وشعبة وذويهما كانوا يخطئون، فإن زعم أن خطأه قد كثر من تغير حفظه، فقد كان ذلك في أبي بكر بن عياش موجودًا، وأنَّى يبلغُ أبو بكر حماد بن سلمة في إتقانه، أم في جمعه؟ أم في عمله؟ أم في ضبطه). أهـ.*

*الوجه الرابع: في ذكر الشاهد الذي احتج به السيوطي لتقوية لفظ معمر بن راشد، فهذا الحديث أخرجه البزار، وابن السني، والطبراني، والبيهقي، وأبو نعيم، والضياء المقدسي، من طريق زيد بن أخزم، ثنا يزيد بن هارون، ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد، عن الزهري، عن عامر بن سعد، عن أبيه: أن أعرابيًّا قال لرسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم: أين أبي؟ قال: "في النار". قال: فأين أبوك؟ قال: "حيثما مررت بقبر كافرٍ فبشره بالنار".*
*قال السيوطي: (وهذا إسنادٌ على شرط الشيخين).*
*قال الحويني: وليس كما قال لما يأتي.*
*وذكر ابنُ كثير هذا الحديث في (البداية والنهاية)، وقال: (غريبٌ). وقد خولف زيد بن أخزم في إسناده؛ فخالفه محمد بن إسماعيل بن البختري الواسطيُّ، فرواه عن يزيد بن هارون، عن إبراهيم بن سعد، عن سالم، عن أبيه. فذكره.*
*قال الحويني: ولا شك في تقديم رواية زيد بن أخزم لأمرين:*
*الأول: أنه أثبت من محمد بن إسماعيل بن البختري.*
*الثاني: أنه توبع عليه، كما في رواية البزار، والذي تابعه هو محمد بن عثمان بن مخلد، وقد سُئل عنه أبو حاتم فقال: (شيخ)، وقال ابنُ أبي حاتم: (صدوق)، ووثقه ابنُ حبان، وقد ذكر البزار أن يزيد بن هارون تفرّد به، وليس كما قال، فقد تابعه محمد بن أبي نعيم الواسطي، قال: ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد، عن الزهري، عن عامر بن سعد، عن أبيه. أخرجه الطبراني في (الكبير) قال: حدثنا عليُّ بن عبد العزيز، نا محمد بن أبي نعيم. وهذه متابعةٌ جيدة، وابن أبي نعيم وثقه أبو حاتم وابن حبان، وكذا صدَّقه أحمد بن سنان القطان. وكذبه ابنُ معينٍ وأبعد في ذلك. وقد أعلَّ أبو حاتم هذا الحديث بقوله: (كذا رواه يزيد وابن أبي نعيم، ولا أعلمُ أحدًا يجاوز به الزهري غيرهما، إنما يروونه عن الزهري، قال: جاء أعرابيٌّ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...، والمرسل أشبه). ذكره ولده في (العلل).*

*قال الحويني:وقولُ أبي حاتم متعقَّبٌ أيضًا بأنه قد رواه اثنان آخران متصلاً وهما: الوليد بن عطاء بن الأغر، عن إبراهيم بن سعد، به. ذكره الدارقطنيُّ في (العلل). والوليد صدوق.*
*والثاني: الفضل بن دكين، عن إبراهيم بن سعد. أخرجه البيهقيُّ في (الدلائل)، وسنده صحيحٌ. وقد رجح الضياء المقدسي الرواية المتصلة، بينما رجح أبو حاتم الرواية المرسلة، وقول أبي حاتم هو الصواب، وهذه الرواية المرسلة أخرجها عبد الرزاق في (المصنف) عن معمر بن راشد، عن الزهري قال: جاء أعرابي ...، وساق الحديث. فهكذا اختلف إبراهيمُ بن سعد ومعمر بن راشد، ولا شك عندنا في تقديم رواية معمر المرسلة؛ لأن معمرًا ثبتًا في الزهري، وأما إبراهيم بن سعد فقال قال صالح بن محمد الحافظ: (سماعه من الزهري ليس بذاك؛ لأنه كان صغيرًا حين سمع من الزهري). وقال ابن معين؛ وسئل: إبراهيم بن سعد أحب إليك في الزهري أو ليث بن سعد؟ قال: (كلاهما ثقتان). فإذا تدبرت قول يعقوب بن شيبة في الليث: (ثقة وهو دونهم في الزهري - يعني: دون مالك ومعمر وابن عيينة - وفي حديثه عن الزهري بعض الاضطراب)، علمت أن قول ابن معين لا يفيد أنه ثبت في الزهري مثل معمر.*
*قال الحويني: فالذي يتحرر من هذا البحث أن الرواية المرسلة هي المحفوظة، وهي التي رجحها أبو حاتم الرازي والدارقطني، فلا معنى للقول أنه على شرط الشيخين بعد ثبوت هذه المخالفة.*
*قال الحويني: وأما حديث أبي هريرة رضي اللَّه عنه، في (صحيح مسلم)، والذي فيه: أن اللَّه نهى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لأمه، فلم يتعرض له السيوطي إلا بجوابٍ مجملٍ، وهذا الحديث صريح في عدم إيمانها؛ لأن اللَّه عز وجل قال: [مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ]، وقد نزلت هذه الآية في أبي طالبٍ.*
*وبهذا الجواب - على اختصاره – يتبين أن الحديثين صحيحان لا مطعن فيهما، والحمد للَّه رب العالمين. أهـ*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*المبحث الخامس**الترجيح**الذي  يظهر صوابه – والله تعالى أعلم – هو مسلك الجمع بين الآيات والأحاديث،  فيحكم لأهل الفترة في الدنيا بالعذر عند الله تعالى يوم القيامة، إلا أنه من باب العدل فإن الله يمتحنهم في دار الجزاء بنار يأمرهم باقتحامها؛ فمن دخلها كانت عليه بردا وسلاما، ومن أبى عذب فيها، وهذا الامتحان هو لقيام الحجة عليهم، وليظهر معلوم الله فيهم، وهم في ذاك الامتحان على فريقين: منهم من يجيب، ومنهم من لا يجيب، وما ورد من أحاديث في تعذيب أهل الفترة محمول على الذين لا يجيبون، وهذا المسلك هو الذي تجتمع به الأدلة، ويزول به التعارض بين الآيات والأحاديث، إن شاء الله تعالى.*

*يدل على هذا الاختيار:*
*1)  * *أن إعمال الأدلة جميعا أولى من إعمال بعضها وترك الآخر، وعند النظر في المسالك الواردة في المسألة نجد أن هذا المسلك هو الذي تنطبق عليه القاعدة، دون بقية المسالك؛ إذ المسلك الأول فيه إعمال للآيات دون الأحاديث، والثالث فيه إعمال لبعض الأحاديث دون الآيات.*
*2)  * *أن القول بنجاتهم أو تعذيبهم مطلقا فيه إهدار للأحاديث الواردة بامتحانهم يوم القيامة، وقد تقدم أن هذه الأحاديث - اعني أحاديث الامتحان- قد رويت عن ستة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي بمجموعها تدل على أن للحديث أصلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*3)  * *أن سنة الله في خلقة قد مضت بأنه لا يعذب أحدا حتى تقوم عليه الحجة، والقول بتعذيبهم مطلقا مخالف لهذه السنة.*
*4)  * *أن الآيات الواردة في أهل الفترة ليس فيها ما يدل على أنهم ناجون أو هالكون مطلقا، بل غاية ما فيها الإخبار بأن هؤلاء لم ينذروا ولم يبعث فيهم رسول، وبقي مصيرهم في الآخرة مجهولا حتى بينت السنة النبوية وأخبرت بأنهم يمتحنون يوم القيامة.*
*5)  * *أن الأحاديث الواردة في تعذيب أهل الفترة إنما وردت بخصوص أشخاص بأعيانهم، ولم يأتي فيها ما يفيد تعذيب أهل الفترة مطلقا، على حين جاءت الآيات الواردة بعذرهم بصيغة العموم والإطلاق، ولم تنص على نجاة شخص بعينه، فتبقى الآيات على عمومها ويخص منها أولئك الذين أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتعذيبهم، لسبب ما أوجب عذابهم، وأما الباقون من أهل الفترة فيبقى مصيرهم مجهولا حتى يظهر معلوم الله فيهم عندما يمتحنون يوم القيامة.*

*وأما أحاديث تعذيب أبويه صلى الله عليه وسلم فالحق أنه لم يثبت في تعذيبهما حديث سالم من المعارضة، إن في الدلالة، وإن في الثبوت؛ فيجب التوقف فيهما، وعدم القطع لهما بجنة أو نار.*
*أما حديث أبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد علمت ما فيه من اختلاف الرواة في لفظه، وهذا الاختلاف موجب للتوقف فيه وعدم القطع بمضمونه.*
*وأما أحاديث أمه صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يأت منها حديث صحيح صريح بأنها من أهل النار، والثابت هو النهي عن الاستغفار لها، وهذا النهي لا يلزم منه أن تكون من أهل النار.* 

*فإن قلت: فما معنى نهي الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لها؟*
*فجوابه: أن الله تعالى لم يأذن لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاستغفار لأمه لأنها ماتت في الفترة، ومصير أهل الفترة مجهول، فلا يدرى ما يصيرون إليه، وقد شاء سبحانه أن يكون مصير أمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مخفيا عنه لحكم يريدها سبحانه، وقد يكون من هذه الحكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو أذن له بالاستغفار لأمه لفهم منه جواز الاستغفار لأهل الفترة عموما، ومعلوم أن من أهل الفترة من قضى الله تعالى بأنهم لا يجيبون، ولا يجوز الاستغفار لمن قضى الله تعالى بأنهم لا يجيبون، لأن حكم هؤلاء هو حكم أهل الكفر والشرك، والذين منع الله من الاستغفار لهم.*
*كما أن الاستغفار فرع تصوير الذنب، وذلك في أوان التكليف، ولا يعقل ذلك فيمن لم تبلغه الدعوة، فلا حاجة إلى الاستغفار لهم، فيمكن انه ما شرع الاستغفار إلا لأهل الدعوة، لا لغيرهم، وان كانوا ناجين.*
*ويمكن أن يقال: أن أهل الجاهلية يعاملون معاملة الكفرة في الدنيا فلا يدعى لهم ولا يستغفر لهم، لأنهم يعملون أعمال الكفرة فيعاملون معاملتهم، وأمرهم إلى الله في الآخرة.*

*فإن قلت: فما معنى بكاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند قبرها؟* 
*فجوابه: أن بكاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند قبرها لا يلزم منه كونها تعذب، أو أنها ماتت على الكفر؛ والظاهر أن بكاءه إنما هو لعدم علمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بمصيرها، ولشفقته عليها، لا لأنها تعذب.* 

*فإن قلت: هذا التعليل يعارضه ما روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما استأذن ربه في الاستغفار لامه نزل قوله تعالى: [ما كان للنبي والذين امنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم]، وهذا الحديث يفيد بأن العلة من النهي عن الاستغفار كونها ماتت على الشرك.* 
*والجواب: أن هذا السبب المذكور في نزول الآية لا يصح، والثابت أن هذه الآية نزلت في أبي طالب، وقد تقدم.*

*فإن قلت: فما جوابك عن الإجماع الذي حكاه القرافي في تعذيب أهل الفترة عموما، وما حكاه الملا علي القاري من تعذيب الأبوين خصوصا؟*
*والجواب: أن دعوى الإجماع على تعذيب أهل الفترة عموما معارض بما ورد في القرآن الكريم من عذرهم بالفترة، وهي نصوص قطعية لا تحتمل التأويل، ومعارض بما جاء في السنة النبوية من أن أهل الفترة يمتحنون يوم القيامة، ودعوى الإجماع لابد وأن يكون لها مستند من كتاب أو سنة، وأن لا تخالف شيئا من النصوص، وغالبا ما يحكى الإجماع ولا تجد له أصلا، أو يكون أصله مختلف في حجيته، وتحقق ثبوت الإجماع عزيز قل أن يثبت.*
*وأما دعوى الملا علي بن سلطان القاري- الإجماع على أن الأبوين ماتا على الكفر- فهي دعوى عارية عن الصحة، فكيف يحكى الإجماع في زمن متأخر جدا، فوفاته كانت سنة (1014هـ)، ولا اعلم أحدا ادعى الإجماع قبله، على أن دعوى الإجماع تحتاج إلى تحقيق كما قلت سابقا، فليس كل ما يحكى في الإجماع يجب التسليم له.*
*والمتأمل في كتابات الملا علي القاري حول حكم الأبوين يجد عنده تناقضا وترددا في مصيرهما، فهو في كتابه (أدلة معتقد أبي حنيفة) يذكر لنا أنهما ماتا على الكفر، ومصيرهما إلى النار، على حين نراه في كتابه (شرح الشفا) للقاضي عياض؛ يقول: (وأما إسلام أبويه ففيه أقوال: والأصح إسلامهما، على ما اتفق عليه الأجلة من الأئمة، كما بينه السيوطي في رسائله الثلاث المؤلفة). أهـ.*
*وقال في الكتاب نفسه: (وأما ما ذكروه من إحيائه عليه الصلاة والسلام أبويه فالأصح أنه وقع، على ما عليه الجمهور الثقات، كما قال السيوطي في رسائله الثلاث المؤلفة). أهـ.*
*وفي كتابه (مرقاة المفاتيح) يذكر لنا أن مذهب الجمهور على أن والديه صلى الله عليه وسلم ماتا على الكفر.*
*وهذا التناقض من القاري يوجب التوقف في دعواه الإجماع، إذ لو كان ثمة إجماع لما تردد في مصيرهما.*
*وعلى التسليم بثبوت الإجماع فهو محمول على أن حكمهما في الدنيا حكم من مات على الشرك، من عدم جواز الاستغفار لهما ونحو ذلك، ولا يجوز حمله على القطع بأنهما من أهل النار، لما علمت من أن هذا القطع لم يثبت به دليل صحيح صريح حتى يصار إليه.*

*فإن قلت: فهذا ورقة بن نوفل مات في الفترة وقد أثنى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلو كان أهل الفترة يجب التوقف فيهم لما أثنى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
*والجواب: أن أهل الفترة كما ذكر محمد بن خليفة الأبي على أقسام: قسم عندهم بقية إنذار من الأمم السابقة، كمن سافر أو سمع شيئا عن الأديان السابقة، وهؤلاء قد بلغتهم الدعوة وقامت عليهم الحجة، وليسوا بأهل فترة؛ لأن أهل الفترة هم الغافلون، كما سيأتي.*
*وأصحاب هذا القسم منهم من التزم بالدين الذي سمع به فتحققت له النجاة، كورقة بن نوفل، ومنهم من رفض أو غير وبدل فاستحق الهلاك؛ كابن جدعان، وعمرو بن لحي.*
*وأما القسم الثاني من أهل الفترة: فهم الغافلون، الذين لم يسمعوا بشيء من تلك الأديان، ولم يبعث فيهم رسول ينذرهم ويحذرهم، وهؤلاء معذورون بجهلهم وغفلتهم، وقد نص تعالى على عذرهم بسبب غفلتهم حيث قال: [لتنذر قوما ما انذر آباءهم فهم غافلون]، وأبان في آية أخرى أن الغفلة موجبة لرفع العذاب في الدنيا فقال: [ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون]، فإذا كان تعالى لا يهلكهم في الدنيا إلا بعد الإنذار والإعذار، فمن باب أولى أن لا يعذبهم في الآخرة إلا بعد إنذارهم، والله تعالى أعلم.*

----------


## قطرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم، لكن لدي سؤال هل هذا البحث مطبوع في كتاب، وأرجو أن تدلوني على كتب أخرى تخدم هذا الموضوع.

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم، لكن لدي سؤال هل هذا البحث مطبوع في كتاب، وأرجو أن تدلوني على كتب أخرى تخدم هذا الموضوع.


سؤالٌ مهمٌ من الأخت .. والمرجو من شيخنا السكران أو من يعلم الإجابة . 

وباركَ الله في الشيخ الصقير فما قرأتُ أجملَ ما كتبه من حسن عرضٍ وتوسُّعٍ بمفيدٍ ومختصر وترجيحٍ للمسائل .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t198021/

----------

